# Trump sells out the Kurds to Erdogan



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 6, 2019)

Trump says Turkey can overrun Northern Syria enclave held by America's Kurdish allies

Well, of course. Trump has sold out Syria and Iraq, too. The Kurds mean nothing to him. Nothing.


----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2019)

Me either.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 6, 2019)

The US has no business involving itself in Syria.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump says Turkey can overrun Northern Syria enclave held by America's Kurdish allies
> 
> Well, of course. Trump has sold out Syria and Iraq, too. The Kurds mean nothing to him. Nothing.



You really need to work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 7, 2019)

This just in: The Middle East is way fucked up, and the less we are involved in it, the better.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump says Turkey can overrun Northern Syria enclave held by America's Kurdish allies
> 
> Well, of course. Trump has sold out Syria and Iraq, too. The Kurds mean nothing to him. Nothing.



Sells out Kurds?

I did not know we either owed, or owned them?

What the fuck?

Since when were we their allies?  What the hell have they done for us, and how is Kurdistan pivotal to our national security?



If you want to sign up to go to war over there, and want to pony up all the money necessary to take on the Turks, maybe you have something to say?





Not sure how it is our business.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 7, 2019)

These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal


----------



## Third Party (Oct 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal


Yeah, how did toppling Hussein work out?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> ...



well enough-----relative tp ignoring and allowing the activities of the genocidal maniac


----------



## Third Party (Oct 7, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


It created ISIS-but I am an isolationist anyway


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



uh huh-------the death of Sadaam "created"   ISIS       sure------


----------



## K9Buck (Oct 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal



We should stand with the Kurds.  Turkey is no longer our ally.


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 7, 2019)

This President's decisions are difficult to understand. Is it that he has an unseen strategy or no strategy at all?


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

*Trump makes way for Turkey operation against Kurds in Syria *after putler erdogan took his turn on trump. ...


*Putler´s poodle* did it again , than he will call Obama for coward and weakly. look like any other reality star in USA ´d better than this one . who ´d want to be USA´s ally after this ??? by the way its worst backstabbing of Israel *ever *
*
"The US says it is stepping aside for an imminent Turkish operation against Kurdish-led forces within Syria that have until now been a key US ally.*

Kurdish militias played a major role in defeating the Islamic State (IS) group, ...

The US - which has hundreds of troops near the Turkey-Syria border - has reportedly begun to withdraw them.

The main *Kurdish*-led force has condemned the pullout and *accused the US (read D trump)  of abandoning its fighters.*

In January, President Trump threatened to "devastate Turkey economically (empty *words*) " if it attacked Kurdish forces."






Trump makes way for Turkey operation against Kurds in Syria - BBC News


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 7, 2019)

This is the weekly (weakly) CIA/NED/USAID talking point?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> ...



I'm sure the Kurds are glad the pos is gone


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 7, 2019)

Oh look, a war monger is upset we have one less war to consider..


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> *Trump makes way for Turkey operation against Kurds in Syria *after putler erdogan took his turn on trump. ...
> 
> 
> *Putler´s poodle* did it again , than he will call Obama for coward and weakly. look like any other reality star in USA ´d better than this one . who ´d want to be USA´s ally after this ??? by the way its worst backstabbing of Israel *ever
> ...



Barry's illegal invasion into Syria was not enough for you, snowflake?  Now you want to recommit back into Syria to get in the middle of another civil war by fighting Turkey?!

Barry abandoned the Kurds. He sold weapons to Am Qaeda, ISIS, Hezbollah, and Mexican Drug Cartels, but he refused to arm the Kurds or Ukraine to fight against Russia's annexation.

There is a large Kurdish population. In Southern Turkey. To get Turkey to support the Iraq war we promised not to encourage / help them try to break away from Turkey and form their own country.

If you want to rush into Syria and fight Turkey on behalf of the Kurds then YOU go for it. Join the Nobel Peace Prize Winner's war in Syria!


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> *Trump makes way for Turkey operation against Kurds in Syria *after putler erdogan took his turn on trump. ...
> 
> 
> *Putler´s poodle* did it again , than he will call Obama for coward and weakly. look like any other reality star in USA ´d better than this one . who ´d want to be USA´s ally after this ??? by the way its worst backstabbing of Israel *ever
> ...


So the Kurds want us to stay in Syria and keep fighting Barry's illegal war?!  

F* that!


----------



## Penelope (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm sure Israel and Saudi Arabia is equally glad he is gone.


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

Kurds keep Iran , putin, and IS away from Syrian oil (black cash) , but i see you want to give massive  black cash to Iran and Putler (who is your boss)


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Get back to us when it actually happens.

What’s really happening is President Trump has dumped off a bunch of ISIS prisoners onto Turkey, instead of us having to clothe and feed them for eternity.  Because of course if we executed the animals President Trump would be accused of being a war criminal.  Let Turkey deal with them.  If they fuck it up, we can use it as an excuse to boot them out of NATO.


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Get back to us when it actually happens.
> 
> What’s really happening is President Trump has dumped off a bunch of ISIS prisoners onto Turkey, instead of us having to clothe and feed them for eternity.  Because of course if we executed the animals President Trump would be accused of being a war criminal.  Let Turkey deal with them.  If they fuck it up, we can use it as an excuse to boot them out of NATO.


turks will not deal with them,  they want destroy kurdsh state, Iran/Putin will get all Syrian oil , what USA /west/Israel  will get out of this i dont know


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Get back to us when it actually happens.
> ...



Syria has always been a proxy of Iran, and Iran allied with Russia.

Why should any of us give a fuck?  What happened to sovereign nations can do what they like, as long as it isn’t violating the sovereignty of other nations?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal


Another bad decision by trump


----------



## ekrem (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> turks will not deal with them,  they want destroy kurdsh state, Iran/Putin will get all Syrian oil , what USA /west/Israel  will get out of this i dont know



You get your soldiers back to USA and being spared of being collateral damage


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


and USA took all north east  from Iran/Putler  under Obama administration (weakling as you called him back-then)  , with all *Syrian oil *. so new "strong" trump (against Pentagon/NATO  will) gives 1/3 of Syria to Iran/Putler


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

ekrem said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > turks will not deal with them,  they want destroy kurdsh state, Iran/Putin will get all Syrian oil , what USA /west/Israel  will get out of this i dont know
> ...


dont you know that USA can stop turkey without any military  involvement in 2 days , trump just sold best USA allies in MENA  and all Syrian oil to Iran/Putler


----------



## ekrem (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> dont you know that USA can stop turkey without any military  involvement in 2 days , trump just sold best USA allies in MENA  and all Syrian oil to Iran/Putler



USA can't, that's why they're withdrawing.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



The US isn’t occupying Syria.  And what the fuck are you talking out with oil?  Syria makes less than 0.05% of world oil.  You want us to go to war with Iran/Russia over that? 

Nice try, you idiotic globalist pig.


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

ekrem said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > dont you know that USA can stop turkey without any military  involvement in 2 days , trump just sold best USA allies in MENA  and all Syrian oil to Iran/Putler
> ...


you are wrong "* Turkey's currency collapse shows just how vulnerable its economy *is to a"


*Turkey's currency collapse shows just how vulnerable its ...*

theconversation.com › turkeys-currency-collapse-shows-just-how-vulnerab...
Aug 20, 2018 - _US sanctions_ announced earlier this month may have triggered the .*.. Turkey's currency collapse shows just how vulnerable its economy *is to a ...

*Turkish lira crisis: US threatens fresh sanctions, as minister ...*

https://www.theguardian.com › business › live › aug › turkish-financial-crisi...
Aug 16, 2018 - Turkish lira crisis: _US_ threatens fresh _sanctions_, as minister rules out capital controls .... Albayrak's plan to stabilise _Turkey's economy_ invites scepticism. ... stocks declined in the aftermath of the Genoa bridge _collapse_ tragedy.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



So now Turkey = Iran/Russia?


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

yes they are allies in Syria, all them want USA /West out


----------



## ekrem (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> you are wrong "* Turkey's currency collapse shows just how vulnerable its economy *is to a"
> 
> 
> *Turkey's currency collapse shows just how vulnerable its ...*
> ...



Fluctuations on financial market are temporary and won't effect Turkish Army's operational capability.
Syria is a national security issue for Turkey. 
There might be nations around who can be bullied around with sanctions, Turks are not one of them.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 7, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



USA = PKK ?


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

they will crash T economy in couple of days which effects  Erdogan and his party directly, you know about political situation in Turkey , right?


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 7, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



So suddenly Americans don't care about Russian influence in the world, after spending the last 70 years keeping the Russian empire from expanding, suddenly conservative don't care about Russian expansion.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2019)

Penelope said:


> I'm sure Israel and Saudi Arabia is equally glad he is gone.



the same sort of people who mourned adolf, mourned Saddam.   There were and
are many


----------



## ekrem (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> they will crash T economy in couple of days which effects  Erdogan and his party directly, you know about political situation in Turkey , right?



Do as you please, won't hinder Turkish Army destroying everything standing on its way.


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

"USA = PKK ?" PKK , no.  does USA have better ally in the region ? 

from Fox


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...


"suddenly conservative don't care about Russian expansion." i am 100% sure that Republic establishment hate putler and his empire is doing around the glob  . , trump is another story, what putler/KGB  have on him only God knows ....


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

ekrem said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > they will crash T economy in couple of days which effects  Erdogan and his party directly, you know about political situation in Turkey , right?
> ...


"Turkish Army destroying everything standing on its way" it will not happened , Erdogan needs a fast  PR action before election and gets it from pushover red clown


----------



## ekrem (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> "Turkish Army destroying everything standing on its way" it will not happened , Erdogan needs a fast  PR action before election and gets it from pushover red clown



Expert, elections will be in 2023
2023 Turkish general election - Wikipedia


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

ekrem said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > "Turkish Army destroying everything standing on its way" it will not happened , Erdogan needs a fast  PR action before election and gets it from pushover red clown
> ...


putler´s in 2024, and he does exactly the same things


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Since when were we their allies?


This is basic stuff, my man. You really need to read up.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Oh look, a war monger is upset we have one less war to consider..


False. No withdrawal from syria was announced. We just stepped aside to let our allies be attacked. In true Trump fashion.


----------



## MAGAman (Oct 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal


Agreed....

I don't know what he's trying to do here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

Kat said:


> Me either.


Then you don't know much about them.


----------



## MAGAman (Oct 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> ...


Great.

You're wishing Saddam were still in power?


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2019)

In case anybody is confused:

The United States was supposed to be in Syria for 30 days, that was many years ago. We stayed and got deeper and deeper into battle with no aim in sight. When I arrived in Washington, ISIS was running rampant in the area. We quickly defeated 100% of the ISIS Caliphate,.....

 Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump)

....including capturing thousands of ISIS fighters, mostly from Europe. But Europe did not want them back, they said you keep them USA! I said “NO, we did you a great favor and now you want us to hold them in U.S. prisons at tremendous cost. They are yours for trials.” They.....

 Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump)

.....again said “NO,” thinking, as usual, that the U.S. is always the “sucker,” on NATO, on Trade, on everything. The Kurds fought with us, but were paid massive amounts of money and equipment to do so. They have been fighting Turkey for decades. I held off this fight for....

 Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump)


....almost 3 years, but it is time for us to get out of these ridiculous Endless Wars, many of them tribal, and bring our soldiers home. WE WILL FIGHT WHERE IT IS TO OUR BENEFIT, AND ONLY FIGHT TO WIN. Turkey, Europe, Syria, Iran, Iraq, Russia and the Kurds will now have to.....

 Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) October 7, 2019

...figure the situation out, and what they want to do with the captured ISIS fighters in their “neighborhood.” They all hate ISIS, have been enemies for years. We are 7000 miles away and will crush ISIS again if they come anywhere near us!

 Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump)


----------



## pknopp (Oct 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



 You don't even have to be an isolationists to understand what we have done the last two decades was wrong. (Yes, even longer than that).

 As far as the story goes, I don't really look to Trump doing anything. In another year, nothing will be different.


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> ...




The bad decision was that worthless asshole Obama screwing it up in the first place.


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2019)

Isn't it hilarious to see the Moon Bats, who told us that Trump was  a war monger, now attack him from disengaging from interventionism?


----------



## Lesh (Oct 7, 2019)

Nothing says "Trump" like screwing over your allies


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 7, 2019)

To the Turks, the Kurds are nothing more than terrorists.  They make cross border incursions robbing and killing.  The Kurds are really just bands of criminals.

Europe is depending on Turkey to keep a lid on the muslim invasion of Europe.    You might feel all weepy over Syrians now but Turkey is holding tens of thousands of Syrians and keeping them from galloping across Europe destroying everything in their path.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 7, 2019)

While I believe we should give the Kurds logistical support, Syria isn't worth a single American life. I don't really give a shit if a bunch of Turks and Syrians start killing each other, and I'm fed up with being the world's "police."


----------



## Third Party (Oct 7, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The group's roots are in the Sunni terror group al Qaeda in Iraq (AQI), started in 2004 by Jordanian Islamist Abu Musab al-Zarqawi. It was a major player in the insurgency against the US-led forces that toppled Saddam Hussein in 2003, and against the Shiite-dominated government that eventually replaced Hussein.
This info is from CNN if you trust them...


----------



## Third Party (Oct 7, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Yes-I don't see where WE are better off-our damn intel groups are dirty as Hell.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Oct 7, 2019)

there4eyeM said:


> This President's decisions are difficult to understand.



That's because he is an idiot.


----------



## Desperado (Oct 7, 2019)

If it means we are less involved in another war that is fine with me. The US needs to end all involvement in the Middle East,


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Oct 7, 2019)

And Lindsey Graham is not happy because the Kurds will be on their own.

Donald Trump Announces Deal with Turkey to Withdraw Troops from Syria


Lindsey Graham tweet!

Twitter


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Nothing says "Trump" like screwing over your allies


the best allies in the whole region, one for sure :


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

but 
Trump has tried to screw over every other alliance Americans've ever had, why not *the kurds? *


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

The Great Douche abandoning our Kurdish allies giving its Master Putin another win in the coming months. TBD. What will Congress do? So thanks troops you got wounded and died for nothang. Troops in the last 20 years in action have won the US nothang, all failures. But did get Osama in Pakistan, was it? Under CIC Obama's leadership.
Master Putin will have full control of new oil revenue income that will not be blocked by sanctions. More signs the Great
Douche is on the run. Lighting Up the ME Area for new control on oil. Will the Great Douche attack Iran using the flames in Syria as cover? The Great Douche did get paid for doing this to DrumpF Criminal LLC for this action.

Btw: So troops being on gobmint social welfare seems to be a stupid choice on your part.
Please prep for more losing as you will be going into the ME more soon to get wounded and die so the top 5% can make money off your stupidity. Enjoy it, you earned it.

WWII was the last war/action the US won. The US. Troops are deposable pawns after WWII.
Being on a Gobmint Welfare program. So troops, Grows most balls. Stand up to stupid gobmint leaders doing stupid thangs. And demand more drones, to fight with.


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> *Trump makes way for Turkey operation against Kurds in Syria *after putler erdogan took his turn on trump. ...
> 
> 
> *Putler´s poodle* did it again , than he will call Obama for coward and weakly. look like any other reality star in USA ´d better than this one . who ´d want to be USA´s ally after this ??? by the way its worst backstabbing of Israel *ever
> ...


Kurds condemn US 'stab in the back' in Syria


----------



## Lesh (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump makes way for Turkey operation against Kurds in Syria *after putler erdogan took his turn on trump. ...
> ...


Lindsey Graham just called Trump a liar over this


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2019)

Lookit the moonbats getting their neocon on!

And to think that these are the same asswipes who screeched for eight years about *GEORGE BOOOOOSH!* sticking his military nose in everywhere.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump says Turkey can overrun Northern Syria enclave held by America's Kurdish allies
> 
> Well, of course. Trump has sold out Syria and Iraq, too. The Kurds mean nothing to him. Nothing.


Trump is following in the proud republican tradition of screwing yer buds just like the Bushes did...


----------



## Thunk (Oct 7, 2019)

Didn't president Trump try to pull us out of syria about a year ago?


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Oct 7, 2019)

Thunk said:


> Didn't president Trump try to pull us out of syria about a year ago?


Not quite sure!


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

FFS? This guy again? One day it will confirm this guy is gay or a transXXX.
Not that its wrong, just want to see the DOPer faces.





Graham, a vocal defender of the president and frequent adviser on matters of foreign policy, predicted the administration's move would ensure a “comeback” of ISIS, force the Kurds to align themselves with Syrian President Bashar Assad and Iran, damage the relationship between Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan's government and Congress, and become “a stain on America’s honor for abandoning the Kurds.”




*WELL GRAHAM, The great Douche plan is to get the heat off him in the Criminal investigation. and btw? "frequent adviser on matters of foreign policy" LOL. It's the Great Douche moron. A Manchild never listen.*


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

*These three losers enable the Great Douche Crime Family.*


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

The Kurds sit on oil. Bordering over 4 wonderful areas in the ME.










Yep, The Great Douche plan. People dying to see if it can't change the news cycle. 
Great Douche tweets are not doing it anymore.


----------



## Thunk (Oct 7, 2019)

Trump tweeted that he will harm turkey economically (severely) if they attack the kurds (paraphrasing).


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

Dang, DOPers see your WMD lair into wars today.





And the Fake America Team lost the game. LOL! But the Dallas owner is
a Prevert in the public restroom.


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



Defying Pentagon, 
Trump backs 
Turkish operation 
in Syria targeting U.S.-backed Kurds


[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiWzbyVrYrlAhXltYsKHU_5BusQ0PADMAB6BAgHEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.usatoday.com%2Fstory%2Fnews%2Fworld%2F2019%2F10%2F07%2Ftrump-defends-syria-withdrawal%2F3896039002%2F&usg=AOvVaw2xjqycUmTRliRv7m-GpUzP']'A stain on 
America's honor': 
Lindsey Graham 
says Trump's Syria pullout abandons Kurds, helps ISIS
USA Today[/URL]
Haaretz


----------



## martybegan (Oct 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump says Turkey can overrun Northern Syria enclave held by America's Kurdish allies
> 
> Well, of course. Trump has sold out Syria and Iraq, too. The Kurds mean nothing to him. Nothing.



And they meant nothing to you until you could use them to bash Trump.


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

Thunk said:


> Trump tweeted that he will harm turkey economically (severely) if they attack the kurds (paraphrasing).


Soon to be burning.. I'm amazed great Douche buildings around the world 
have not been stuck yet.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 7, 2019)

Thank the gods above that Hillary is not in power, or she would start WWIII to remake the Middle East just so liberals could have a free Kurdistan.

All so the Oil Majors could get that liquid gold out of the ground, all the while, blitzing us with AGW bullshit.

Insanity, pure insanity.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 7, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tweeted that he will harm turkey economically (severely) if they attack the kurds (paraphrasing).
> ...



Someone should put you on a terrorist watch list.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 7, 2019)

It's time for the Shia/Sunnni and Sunni/Sunni in that arena to take care of their own issues.  All sides in that arena use US forces in order to ramp up their 'cause' and merchandise death.

Game over.

Now it's time for 100% of Muslims to die for their cause.

Americans... it seems, this time...(if the Sunni/Sunni choose to war) not so much.


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...


For what? It not like the fighters are not aware of the great Douche name, and places it owns.
Here I gave the Great Douche a reminder that he must get the building protected. For selling out the Kurds.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 7, 2019)

Kurds are Sunni.
So are Turks.
So are Saudi Arabians.

Sunni, attacking Sunni, with the US in the middle, ... helping... generate $$$ and death.

Trump sees this.

So do many others.


----------



## Thunk (Oct 7, 2019)

I thought that was partly why mad dog stepped down...but I can't remember if that was syria or afghanistan.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 7, 2019)

President Trump announces Turkish *Unilateral *invasion of northern Syria.






https://publicpool.kinja.com/subject-statement-from-the-press-secretary-1838832808


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 7, 2019)

Trump announced last year he would withdraw from Syria, fort.
He has been in talks with Turkey since because Turkey threatened all out invasion of syria.
The Kurds and Turkey have been fighting for years. Decades.
I support the Kurds kicking turkeys butt, but it isnt our responsibility.
Also, the Kurds controlling the border has stopped the flow of millions of refugees. JS


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

world media today
US to let Turkish forces move into Syria, dumping Kurdish allies

Trump abandons Kurds who fought Isil as he allows Turkish assault on northern Syria

Trump Gives Erdogan Green Light for Syria Incursion


----------



## nat4900 (Oct 7, 2019)

Of course I'm referring to our betrayal of the Kurds who were the key fighters in defeating the ISIS caliphate...which should not be interpreted as actually nullifying the mentality of ISIS.

The Kurds lost about 11,000 fighters and have held many ISIS prisoners with the help of US troops....NOW, under the orders of Turkey and Russia and Iran, the US is abandoning the Kurds to be slaughtered by Turkish troops....and probably release the many ISIS prisoners to return to their vengeance against the Kurds..

We may well expect the renaissance of another ISIS caliphate once these prisoners are released.

The messages from Trump to ALL our democratic allies is clear and simple:...and most of all TWO-FOLD

First, Trump will always side with other wanna-be tyrants....be they Putin, XI, Erdogan, Duterte, et al. 

Second, Trump will demand this from any of our allies: _Help me get re-elected or the US ill abandon you and your needs._


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

ekrem said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...


"USA = PKK ?" are you a Turk? only Turks think so, USA/EU dont . we  support Turkey for years but fact is that Erdogan is not Turkey anymore he a crazy  *dictator *


----------



## progressive hunter (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> Of course I'm referring to our betrayal of the Kurds who were the key fighters in defeating the ISIS caliphate...which should not be interpreted as actually nullifying the mentality of ISIS.
> 
> The Kurds lost about 11,000 fighters and have held many ISIS prisoners with the help of US troops....NOW, under the orders of Turkey and Russia and Iran, the US is abandoning the Kurds to be slaughtered by Turkish troops....and probably release the many ISIS prisoners to return to their vengeance against the Kurds..
> 
> ...


so your a war monger that thinks wars need to last forever,,,
got it,,,


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2019)

We don't already have enough threads on the topic for ya, gnat?

ibtl


----------



## Claudette (Oct 7, 2019)

The Kurds have been on their own for hundreds of years. I doubt our leaving will affect them at all.


----------



## progressive hunter (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> Of course I'm referring to our betrayal of the Kurds who were the key fighters in defeating the ISIS caliphate...which should not be interpreted as actually nullifying the mentality of ISIS.
> 
> The Kurds lost about 11,000 fighters and have held many ISIS prisoners with the help of US troops....NOW, under the orders of Turkey and Russia and Iran, the US is abandoning the Kurds to be slaughtered by Turkish troops....and probably release the many ISIS prisoners to return to their vengeance against the Kurds..
> 
> ...


and what?? you didnt have time to give a link???

5.4.3.2


----------



## Ropey (Oct 7, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Trump announced last year he would withdraw from Syria, fort.
> He has been in talks with Turkey since because Turkey threatened all out invasion of syria.
> The Kurds and Turkey have been fighting for years. Decades.
> I support the Kurds kicking turkeys butt, but it isnt our responsibility.
> Also, the Kurds controlling the border has stopped the flow of millions of refugees. JS


They'll get sick of their own dying soon enough ... if it even happens.

Sunni do not like to kill their own.

That's why they have the US and Shia in the middle....

Pakistan is Sunni as well.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 7, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Trump announced last year he would withdraw from Syria, fort.
> He has been in talks with Turkey since because Turkey threatened all out invasion of syria.
> The Kurds and Turkey have been fighting for years. Decades.
> I support the Kurds kicking turkeys butt, but it isnt our responsibility.
> Also, the Kurds controlling the border has stopped the flow of millions of refugees. JS



From what I read they have agreed on a 30 mile buffer zone, similar to what the Israelis did in Lebanon all those years ago during that civil war.


----------



## Thunk (Oct 7, 2019)

Is that why Trump tweeted he will harm turkey economically if they attack the Kurds???


----------



## sartre play (Oct 7, 2019)

We dumped after they helped us, now we are doing it again?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> Of course I'm referring to our betrayal of the Kurds who were the key fighters in defeating the ISIS caliphate...which should not be interpreted as actually nullifying the mentality of ISIS.
> 
> The Kurds lost about 11,000 fighters and have held many ISIS prisoners with the help of US troops....NOW, under the orders of Turkey and Russia and Iran, the US is abandoning the Kurds to be slaughtered by Turkish troops....and probably release the many ISIS prisoners to return to their vengeance against the Kurds..
> 
> ...



Sadly this is not the first time we as a nation screwed over the Kurds.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 7, 2019)

The left has been bitching about US meddling in the Middle east for decades but now all of a sudden they've changed their minds. What gives?


----------



## NightFox (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> Of course I'm referring to our betrayal of the Kurds who were the key fighters in defeating the ISIS caliphate...which should not be interpreted as actually nullifying the mentality of ISIS.
> 
> The Kurds lost about 11,000 fighters and have held many ISIS prisoners with the help of US troops....NOW, under the orders of Turkey and Russia and Iran, the US is abandoning the Kurds to be slaughtered by Turkish troops....and probably release the many ISIS prisoners to return to their vengeance against the Kurds..
> 
> ...



Yet another bloodthirsty War Monger weighs in that the United States isn't shedding enough blood around the globe. 

_NeoCon Much? _


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

Ropey said:


> It's time for the Shia/Sunnni and Sunni/Sunni in that arena to take care of their own issues.  All sides in that arena use US forces in order to ramp up their 'cause' and merchandise death.
> 
> Game over.
> 
> ...


But the US pays for all the Corp protection in the ME. To profit off oil and minerals etc. free. 
It's the reason we are there. 
Read all about it DOPer Faux New Morons.


----------



## progressive hunter (Oct 7, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> The left has been bitching about US meddling in the Middle east for decades but now all of a sudden they've changed their minds. What gives?


thats a simple answer,,,TDS


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> The left has been bitching about US meddling in the Middle east for decades but now all of a sudden they've changed their minds. What gives?


They're lying peckerheads?

Y'know....Occam's razor.


----------



## Thinker101 (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> Of course I'm referring to our betrayal of the Kurds who were the key fighters in defeating the ISIS caliphate...which should not be interpreted as actually nullifying the mentality of ISIS.
> 
> The Kurds lost about 11,000 fighters and have held many ISIS prisoners with the help of US troops....NOW, under the orders of Turkey and Russia and Iran, the US is abandoning the Kurds to be slaughtered by Turkish troops....and probably release the many ISIS prisoners to return to their vengeance against the Kurds..
> 
> ...



Wow, how soon you fricken libs forget.
The Politics of Betrayal: Obama Backstabs Kurds to Appease Turkey - Global Research


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 7, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > The left has been bitching about US meddling in the Middle east for decades but now all of a sudden they've changed their minds. What gives?
> ...



Obviously. Good grief are "we" supposed to babysit that region forever? And by "we", I mean other people's sons and daughters.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I'm referring to our betrayal of the Kurds who were the key fighters in defeating the ISIS caliphate...which should not be interpreted as actually nullifying the mentality of ISIS.
> ...


----------



## Ropey (Oct 7, 2019)

Trump is kind of changing the "What the US does..." dichotomy.

Trump is relying on gravity to pull  things in behind him.

It's working, so far.


----------



## U2Edge (Oct 7, 2019)

Trump abandons Kurdish Allies to coming Turkish invasion of northwestern Syria.

     Trump has ordered that the 2,000 or so U.S. troops stationed in Northwestern Syria helping the Kurds fight what is left of ISIS and preventing a conflict with Turkey, will now be withdrawn in the next few weeks. Turkey says its invasion into northwestern Syria will start by the end of the month. Kurdish forces are now being redeployed from the hunt for remaining members of ISIS to the northern border with Turkey to prepare defensive positions for the coming invasion.* ISIS now has the chance to spring to life again in Northwestern Syria as the focus will be off of them. This endangers Syria, Iraq, Europe and the United States with potential renewed acts of terrorism killing citizens around the world. *

One more important reason to remove Trump from office. Perhaps Lindsey Graham will soon change his mind about impeachment. He is angry about the Presidents current moves and its likely this will not be popular with many other Republican Senators.


----------



## Thunk (Oct 7, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> The left has been bitching about US meddling in the Middle east for decades but now all of a sudden they've changed their minds. What gives?



It's all about a natural gas pipeline. 

For a long long time they have wanted to run a nat-gas pipeline thru syria & many politicians on the left and the right stand to make ALOT of money forever and ever from royalties on the gas running thru that pipe-line. 

Trump cares more about the lives of our soldiers than the money!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 7, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Lookit the moonbats getting their neocon on!
> 
> And to think that these are the same asswipes who screeched for eight years about *GEORGE BOOOOOSH!* sticking his military nose in everywhere.



Orange man bad...always...regardless of circumstances.. Orange man bad


----------



## sartre play (Oct 7, 2019)

They fought hard for us, We cant dump them again.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 7, 2019)

Flash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Oh please.  Stop it.  We could do this all day.  Bush lied us into Iraq.  That's the number one problem we have.  If he would have just stayed in Afganistan this domino effect wouldn't be happening.  

Trump and you can't keep blaming Obama.  Especially when Trump said he knows more than the Generals and that he would fix the middle east quickly.  Did he lie?  

We told you so.  These are now Trump's wars, not Obama's wars.  You guys wanted to play that shit on Obama's watch well now it's your turn.

Remember Trump said "leadership, whatever happens, you're responsible"?  Well he's responsible.

And listen asshole.  This is a classic mistake Reagan made.  Ever watch Charlie Wilson's war?  He warned Reagan not to abandon the taliban in Afganistan.  Reagan created Bin Ladin.  Now Trump is going to abandon the Kurds who have been helping us?  And you think this is a good decision?  He's just going to make more terrorists out of former allies.  

Trump's decisions today can't be blamed on Obama, you fucking idiot.  Stop it.  

America is abandoning Kurdish allies who stood on the front line in the years-long fight against ISIS.

Ankara considers many of the Kurds to be terrorists who are allied with Kurdish separatists inside Turkey. However, U.S. forces on the ground in Syria recruited and trained the Syrian Democratic Forces, or SDF, which bore the brunt of the fighting on the ground against Islamic State fighters, assisted by U.S. airstrikes.

Wait a minute.  You mean Trump armed and partnered with terrorists?  Didn't Republicans fault Obama for doing this?

In December, Trump abruptly announced that U.S. troops would be withdrawn from Syria — a move that elicited praise from Turkey but sparked criticism among Washington's allies and within the president's own Cabinet, where the move prompted the resignation of then-Defense Secretary Jim Mattis. 

Erdogan has threatened for months to launch an assault against Kurds in Northern Syria. But U.S. lawmakers on both sides of the aisle have warned that allowing Ankara a free hand against the Kurds would send a troubling message about U.S. commitment to its allies.

Kurdish forces, not the U.S., have kept ISIS fighters, sympathizers and family members in makeshift camps in Northern Syria.

The White House statement said, "Turkey will now be responsible for all ISIS fighters in the area captured over the past two years in the wake of the defeat of the territorial 'Caliphate' by the United States."

So in other words the ISIS fighters will get set free.  Got it.

The only way I'll be happy is if Turkey kills them all.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 7, 2019)

Desperado said:


> If it means we are less involved in another war that is fine with me. The US needs to end all involvement in the Middle East,



Really?  So if they get back into power in the middle east and another Osama takes control of the area and they attack the USA from there, you don't want to go fight them over there so we don't have to fight them here?  So you are admitting you can't win the war, you're just going to pull out?

Wow.


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

*I think the House will be happy to make it a Veto proof Joint Resolution.*


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Lookit the moonbats getting their neocon on!
> ...


Thank you for being honest about how you feel about the Great Orange Douche. Too!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Thank you for outing yourself as a neocon Bushbot...I bet you have a big poster of Bill Kristol on your ceiling, that you box the clown to.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2019)

U2Edge said:


> Trump abandons Kurdish Allies to coming Turkish invasion of northwestern Syria.
> 
> Trump has ordered that the 2,000 or so U.S. troops stationed in Northwestern Syria helping the Kurds fight what is left of ISIS and preventing a conflict with Turkey, will now be withdrawn in the next few weeks. Turkey says its invasion into northwestern Syria will start by the end of the month. Kurdish forces are now being redeployed from the hunt for remaining members of ISIS to the northern border with Turkey to prepare defensive positions for the coming invasion.* ISIS now has the chance to spring to life again in Northwestern Syria as the focus will be off of them. This endangers Syria, Iraq, Europe and the United States with potential renewed acts of terrorism killing citizens around the world. *
> 
> One more important reason to remove Trump from office. Perhaps Lindsey Graham will soon change his mind about impeachment. He is angry about the Presidents current moves and its likely this will not be popular with many other Republican Senators.


This post makes Max Boot and Bill Kristol smile.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> they will crash T economy in couple of days which effects  Erdogan and his party directly, you know about political situation in Turkey , right?


Yes, Turkey is full of radical Islamists...


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 7, 2019)

Oddball said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Trump abandons Kurdish Allies to coming Turkish invasion of northwestern Syria.
> ...




Lol has there ever been a man named more appropriately than Max Boot?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...


Them occupying East Germany and other countries is a long way from them simply having an alliance with countries m.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> world media today
> US to let Turkish forces move into Syria, dumping Kurdish allies
> 
> Trump abandons Kurds who fought Isil as he allows Turkish assault on northern Syria
> ...



“World media”....aka Fake News.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Wrong.  We’re just not going to war over anything Russia is doing in Syria.  They are welcome to manage that shithole.  It’s got no oil anyway, why the hell should we care about it?


----------



## nat4900 (Oct 7, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Wow, how soon you fricken libs forget.
> The Politics of Betrayal: Obama Backstabs Kurds to Appease Turkey - Global Research




Hey, SThinker........Fist of all if Obama fucks up and you get mad......What the hell happens when Trump fucks up and you STILL kiss his ass???

Second......I've always wondered which ASSHOLES actially read "Global Research"??? nad here you are...LOL

*Overall, we rate GlobalResearch a Tin Foil Hat Conspiracy and Strong Pseudoscience website based on the promotion of unproven information such as the dangers of Vaccines and 9-11 as a false flag operation*_*.*

Global Research - Media Bias/Fact Check_


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You are confused Moon Bat.

Obama was a fucking idiot that screwed up everything he touched and Middle East foreign policy was no exception.  That asshole is the one that enabled ISIS, fucked up the victory in Iraq, bombed Libya for no fucking reason, created the mess in Syria and gave billions of dollars to the Iranian regime that has fostered terrorism all over the Middle East. We will be cleaning up Obama's mess for years.

Trump is getting us out of an entanglement that we had no business being in.  However, you stupid Moon Bats are so afflicted with the mental illness Trump Derangement Syndrome that you can't give Trump credit for non interventionism. 

Of course you are are the same turkeys that said Trump was a war monger when he was elected so it is hard for you to admit you were wrong, isn't it?

By the way, speaking of Iraq, since you brought it up.  Just remember that Crooked Hillary, John Kerry and most of the Democrats that you stupid Moon Bats support backed the invasion of Iraq so you can take your partisan bullshit and cram it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

Thunk said:


> Trump tweeted that he will harm turkey economically (severely) if they attack the kurds (paraphrasing).


Gaslighting


----------



## nat4900 (Oct 7, 2019)

NightFox said:


> Yet another bloodthirsty War Monger weighs in that the United States isn't shedding enough blood around the globe.
> 
> _NeoCon Much?_




NO, asshole........what we were doing was protecting the Kurds from Turkey's aggression.....BUT, your orange fuck-head made a deal with a fellow DESPOT,Erdogan because....well, because Trump is a FUCK-HEAD.


----------



## Thinker101 (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, how soon you fricken libs forget.
> ...



Hey Gnat, I just find it so ironic that you idiots don't say a damn thing when a democrat does something, in this case Obama, yet it's the end of the world if Trump does it.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another bloodthirsty War Monger weighs in that the United States isn't shedding enough blood around the globe.
> ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

martybegan said:


> And they meant nothing to you until you could use them to bash Trump.


Nonsense. For accuracy, when you are writing my can club page, you can search this message board for my other posts regarding the Kurds. Not that I give a shit.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 7, 2019)

there4eyeM said:


> This President's decisions are difficult to understand. Is it that he has an unseen strategy or no strategy at all?


I'll take no strategy at all for 300 Alex...


----------



## progressive hunter (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another bloodthirsty War Monger weighs in that the United States isn't shedding enough blood around the globe.
> ...


thats just your TDS talking,,,


----------



## nat4900 (Oct 7, 2019)

Thunk said:


> Is that why Trump tweeted he will harm turkey economically if they attack the Kurds???




Wanna by the Brooklyn Bridge....There's a sale this week......(Moron)


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tweeted that he will harm turkey economically (severely) if they attack the kurds (paraphrasing).
> ...


Gaslighting is what you liberoid aswipes do when you tell us you're against international warmongering, before you tell us that international warmongering is "supporting our allies".


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 7, 2019)

Flash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



If Obama would have just picked up and left the middle east a mess I'm sure you would have seen the error in that decision.  

But because Trump's doing it you paint it in the best possible light.

Ok, so when ISIS takes back over, blame Trump.  But you won't.

And it was Bush who started this mess.  He should have never broken Iraq.  But you supported that fucker didn't you?


----------



## nat4900 (Oct 7, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Hey Gnat, I just find it so ironic that you idiots don't say a damn thing when a democrat does something, in this case Obama, yet it's the end of the world if Trump does it.




Your fucking "source" is BOGUS....Only complete assholes actually believe "global Research"...and you're obviously one of those assholes....Congrats

*Overall, we rate GlobalResearch a Tin Foil Hat Conspiracy and Strong Pseudoscience website based on the promotion of unproven information such as the dangers of Vaccines and 9-11 as a false flag operation.*

Global Research - Media Bias/Fact Check


----------



## Rustic (Oct 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal


We should not even have any troops over there in the cluster fuck that is the Middle East... Let all them fuckers kill each other


----------



## NightFox (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another bloodthirsty War Monger weighs in that the United States isn't shedding enough blood around the globe.
> ...



ROFLMAO!  do you always get this angry when somebody points out your inner NeoCon Warhawk? calm down, it's not like it was really a secret to anybody that bothered to look.

Don't worry Nat, The probability is high that the politicians you worship will get us involved in another pointless war in the near future, so your thirst for blood will soon be sated.


----------



## nat4900 (Oct 7, 2019)

NightFox said:


> Don't worry Nat, The probability is high that the politicians you worship will get us involved in another pointless war in the near future, so your thirst for blood will soon be sated.




No, moron.... I hate wars.....BUT, we were NOT at war in northern Syria.....Your asshole in chief made a deal with Erdogan (and Putin) because he LOVES despots like he wants to be.

(and yes.....as Trump will soon get impeached by the House...he probably WILL start a war somewhere....probably attack Greenland.)


----------



## Rustic (Oct 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lol
I agree with you to a degree, but to say that anything was going right and/or peaceful before bush jr. is fucking delusional so you need to shut the fuck up on the subject.

Muslims are not happy less they are fighting and killing somebody including each other you fucking retard.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry Nat, The probability is high that the politicians you worship will get us involved in another pointless war in the near future, so your thirst for blood will soon be sated.
> ...


Try the decaf.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lol
There is no such thing as getting along in the Muslim world you fucking moron so shut the fuck up on the subject


----------



## NightFox (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry Nat, The probability is high that the politicians you worship will get us involved in another pointless war in the near future, so your thirst for blood will soon be sated.
> ...


LOL, you hate wars , that's why you're crying about President Twitter pulling troops out of Syria, apparently you're selective about the wars you "hate".



> (and yes.....as Trump will soon get impeached by the House...he probably WILL start a war somewhere....probably attack Greenland.)


Okay whatever you say; the important thing is that your thirst for blood ultimately gets satisfied. 

BTW would you like a napkin to wipe the foam from your mouth?


----------



## j-mac (Oct 7, 2019)

This is a mistake. Period.

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

Thunk said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > The left has been bitching about US meddling in the Middle east for decades but now all of a sudden they've changed their minds. What gives?
> ...


Kurds will make sure they blow up. Pipeline are great Targets.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 7, 2019)

EVILmohammed‬
Mohammed: islams most 'perfect man'
* Beheaded enemies; 600/900 Jewish men in 1 massacre.
* Had young Jewish boys beheaded after inspecting them for pubic hair.
* Ordered murder, torture & terrorisation of Christians & Jews if they didn't convert to Islam.
* Assassinated people for insulting him, or Islam.
* Established totalitarian rule
* Had followers & their families beaten or burnt alive for missing prayer.
* Ordered the extermination, torture & terrorisation of kafirs (non - believers)
* Instigated 60 massacres (participated in 27 of them)
* Owned & sold slaves.
* Wouldn't befriend Christians or Jews.
* Subjugated & oppressed women, requiring them to cover their faces.
* Married his daughter in law.
* Approved prostitution.
* Encouraged rape & wife beating.
* Murdered prisoners of war & committed acts of terror.
* Advocated suicide attacks.
* Executed apostates & homosexuals.
* Abolished adoption& was the ultimate liar.
* Promoted honour killings of women & children.
* Stoned adulators to death, and had also stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.
* Ordered thieves hands/feet chopped off.
* Looted / plundered & preached hate for people of other religions & forced conversion to Islam.
* Extorted money & allowed executions, beheadings, rape & slavery.

20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.






Islam/Muslims in a nutshell, Mohammed is their God and they absolutely obey his laws. That is why Muslims cannot tolerate any other beliefs/religions in Muslim controlled countries… That is a fact


----------



## Thinker101 (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Gnat, I just find it so ironic that you idiots don't say a damn thing when a democrat does something, in this case Obama, yet it's the end of the world if Trump does it.
> ...



Sounds like you'd prefer a different source...dumbass.
The Federalist: Obama and Turkey screw the Kurds

Obama refuses to provide the Kurds weapons to defend themselves

Obama Betrays the Kurds | National Review

The Politics of Betrayal: Obama Backstabs Kurds to Appease Turkey


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 7, 2019)

Three times in our need the Kurds have stepped up to aid the US and three times the US has turned their backs on them in their time of need.


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another bloodthirsty War Monger weighs in that the United States isn't shedding enough blood around the globe.
> ...


I would think the Great Douche got 0.5% payoff on all energy sells out of the new oil/gas takeover.

AP Reports...





Seems the great Douche is cashing out to live in a new non-extradition nation to the USA, soon.
He can resign after he lands AF1 in one of these nations.





Afghanistan
Algeria
Andorra
Angola
Armenia
Bahrain
Bangladesh
Belarus
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Brunei
Burkina Faso
Burma
Burundi
Cambodia
Cameroon
Cape Verde
Central African Republic
Chad
China
Comoros
Congo
Djibouti
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia
Gabon
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Indonesia
Ivory Coast
Kazakhstan
Kosovo
Kuwait
Laos
Lebanon
Libya
Macedonia
Madagascar
Maldives
Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia
Moldova
Mongolia
Montenegro
Morocco
Mozambique
Namibia
Nepal
Niger
Oman
Qatar
Russia
Rwanda
Samoa
Sao Tome & Principe
Saudi Arabia
Senegal
Serbia
Somalia
Sudan
Syria
Togo
Tunisia
Uganda
Ukraine
United Arab Emirates
Uzbekistan
Vanuatu
Vatican
Vietnam
Yemen
Afghanistan
Algeria
Andorra
Angola
Armenia
Bahrain
Bangladesh
Belarus
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Brunei
Burkina Faso
Burma
Burundi
Cambodia
Cameroon
Cape Verde
Central African Republic
Chad
China
Comoros
Congo
Djibouti
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia
Gabon
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Indonesia
Ivory Coast
Kazakhstan
Kosovo
Kuwait
Laos
Lebanon
Libya
Macedonia
Madagascar
Maldives
Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia
Moldova
Mongolia
Montenegro
Morocco
Mozambique
Namibia
Nepal
Niger
Oman
Qatar
Russia
Rwanda
Samoa
Sao Tome & Principe
Saudi Arabia
Senegal
Serbia
Somalia
Sudan
Syria
Togo
Tunisia
Uganda
Ukraine
United Arab Emirates
Uzbekistan
Vanuatu
Vatican
Vietnam
Yemen


----------



## Rustic (Oct 7, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Three times in our need the Kurds have stepped up to aid the US and three times the US has turned their backs on them in their time of need.




There never has been and there never will be peace in the Middle East… And there’s never supposed to be.

 It is written in the Bible


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 7, 2019)

I support the Kurds...You all can blame whoever allowed Turkey a seat in NATO in 1952...but what I'm hearing is Turkey is moving into Syria to create a safe zone...if Obama was still president the media would say this is a brilliant move to protect innocent people....
That being said...I do find fault with this action over all....


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > they will crash T economy in couple of days which effects  Erdogan and his party directly, you know about political situation in Turkey , right?
> ...


if its so why do you support Turkey in this madness?


----------



## gipper (Oct 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tweeted that he will harm turkey economically (severely) if they attack the kurds (paraphrasing).
> ...





nat4900 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another bloodthirsty War Monger weighs in that the United States isn't shedding enough blood around the globe.
> ...





Oddball said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...



Where has the anti war movement gone?  Why are so many on the left warmongers? 

Is it just their desire to criticize Trump no matter what he does?  Has the left become this partisan, that they now support war and constant intervention if Trump doesn’t?  Are they this dishonest?


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

"It’s got no oil anyway," you are wrong,  so you give  away SO to Hezbollah and Iran/putler ?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You can't put that much fact and context into a post aimed at a Trump supporter...it frightens them and makes them sad....


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

Need to ask Gym Jordan and Marco Rubio if this is serious or...?

Donald J. Trump on Twitter: "As I have stated strongly before, and just to reiterate, if Turkey does anything that I, in my great and unmatched wisdom, consider to be off limits, I will totally destroy and obliterate the Economy of Turkey (I’ve done before!). They must, with Europe and others, watch over..."

Donald J. Trump on Twitter: "....the captured ISIS fighters and families. The U.S. has done far more than anyone could have ever expected, including the capture of 100% of the ISIS Caliphate. It is time now for others in the region, some of great wealth, to protect their own territory. THE USA IS GREAT!"


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> Need to ask Gym Jordan and Marco Rubio if this is serious or...?
> 
> Donald J. Trump on Twitter: "As I have stated strongly before, and just to reiterate, if Turkey does anything that I, in my great and unmatched wisdom, consider to be off limits, I will totally destroy and obliterate the Economy of Turkey (I’ve done before!). They must, with Europe and others, watch over..."
> 
> Donald J. Trump on Twitter: "....the captured ISIS fighters and families. The U.S. has done far more than anyone could have ever expected, including the capture of 100% of the ISIS Caliphate. It is time now for others in the region, some of great wealth, to protect their own territory. THE USA IS GREAT!"



16 times Trump said ISIS was defeated, or soon would be
As always the Great Douche lied.
The Great douche is letting the ISIS Dogs Out.


----------



## Desperado (Oct 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > If it means we are less involved in another war that is fine with me. The US needs to end all involvement in the Middle East,
> ...


It has been 19 years, America's longest war and we have not won it, the US is not any safer, it has been a giant was of time, money and blood.  If you cannot see that you are worse off than I thought.  If they are stupid enough to attack us then we bomb the shit out of them for a week or so,  No regime change, no money.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2019)

gipper said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...


They went the way of the democrat  civil libertarian and the dodo.....Extinct.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2019)

for those who do not know-----Kurds and arabs have been at odds for more than
1000 years.      As to jews------the Kurds were much nicer ----in general, than were
the arabs.    The turd who speaks above denies any right of the KURDS who have
lived in the areas in which they now live----in  Syria,  Iraq,  Turkey and Iran even before the incursions of arabs and the imposition of the filth of islam.    Where did you
find that islamo Nazi dog?


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Lipush (Oct 7, 2019)

This is a disappointing decision. Hopefully it won't lead to a disaster.
I feel sorry for the Kurds, hopefully they'll stand strong agains that nutjob Erdogan.
Now Israel will think deeply about its next steps in the area.


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

The only good thang this POS has ever said, as I recall.

I smell fish, Why?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2019)

PS   for those who do not know-----there was one MUSLIM WARRIOR---
during the crusades who had the RESPECT even of the crusaders for
his moderation and integrity -----what they called  CHIVALRY back
in the day-------that was  SALADIN----he was a berber
which is----sorta synonymous with  KURD


----------



## nat4900 (Oct 7, 2019)

NightFox said:


> Okay whatever you say; the important thing is that your thirst for blood ultimately gets satisfied.
> 
> BTW would you like a napkin to wipe the foam from your mouth?



You should get a napkin to wipe that orange stuff from YOUR lips......lol

Lets pull our troops out of South Korea ALSO......since Trump and KJU are kissing buddies......


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 7, 2019)

Don't argue with them......you can never "win" an argument with the irrational.
Vote them out of power.   Viciously and overwhelmingly.


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

It makes you wonder why the Great Douche likes him.


----------



## nat4900 (Oct 7, 2019)

Someone should tell the orange moron that we could save $700 BILLION per year if he just wants the armed forces to have a parade for him on Penn. Ave....since we can't even have our soldiers protect an ally....the Kurds.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump says Turkey can overrun Northern Syria enclave held by America's Kurdish allies
> 
> Well, of course. Trump has sold out Syria and Iraq, too. The Kurds mean nothing to him. Nothing.


 Lying Progressive BS

Trump told Turkey: a) we dont support your intervention b) we will destroy your economy and c) we still control the air space.

Youd have to be a stupid fuck to believe that means Trump abandoned the Kurds to the turks


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2019)

Trump  WILL NOT  sell the Kurds out.   -------I am optimistic.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Trump says Turkey can overrun Northern Syria enclave held by America's Kurdish allies
> ...



sheeesh----I hope so,  crusader


----------



## Desperado (Oct 7, 2019)

Since when did liberals become such war mongers?
It is amazing to see their turn around.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 7, 2019)

Desperado said:


> Since when did liberals become such war mongers?
> It is amazing to see their turn around.


Barack was at war with someone his entire 2 term and not a fucking peep from the anti war Left


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> ...


Worst move in US history but you don't compound the stupidity by such disloyalty to an ally.  Who would ever want to be a US ally in the future?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 7, 2019)

Rustic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



I think the USA has been at war more and longer than any other country on earth.  Recent years.  We're constantly at war.  Hot wars, cold wars.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 7, 2019)

Rustic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



So our game plan is to get out of the middle east and stop meddling?  Or will we at some point have to get involved and take a side?  Which Muslims will we try to get along with?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal



I rarely agree with you but in this case I do. The Kurds have been America's most reliable allies in the region after Israel. 

And Trump is telling Turkey to go ahead and fuck them over- okay with the U.S.


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

Keep spewing two faces DoucheBag.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> ...



I am fine with the toppling of Hussein- no tears for that asshole. 

But we didn't need to attack Iraq- especially when we needed to finish the job in Afghanistan- and we had virtually no plan on what to do in Iraq after destroying Hussein and his Guard. 

The Kurds actually stepped up and were instrumental in holding their part of Iraq together.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 7, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



yeah kinda did. 

Sadaam didn't allow groups like ISIS to take over- he happily killed terrorists who threatened his control as much as he was happy to kill Kurds or anyone else.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> ...



YEAH EXACTLY.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump says Turkey can overrun Northern Syria enclave held by America's Kurdish allies
> 
> Well, of course. Trump has sold out Syria and Iraq, too. The Kurds mean nothing to him. Nothing.



Like I've said before, only Trump can turn the left into war mongering chicken hawks.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 7, 2019)

Penelope said:


> I'm sure Israel and Saudi Arabia is equally glad he is gone.



Really? I wonder. The defeat of Iraq immensely strengthened Iran.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 7, 2019)

Flash said:


> Isn't it hilarious to see the Moon Bats, who told us that Trump was  a war monger, now attack him from disengaging from interventionism?



a) I haven't called Trump a war monger- Trump has been very clear he likes to threaten to use military power, he doesn't really intend to use it. 
b) the thread is not about 'disengaging from interventionaism'- it is about abandoning allies who were instrumental in our defeat of ISIS in Syria. 

Are you glad that ISIS was defeated in Syria? The U.S. could not have done that without the Kurds. 

And we are abandoning them to Turkey who has vowed to destroy them.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Right now our side is essentially Saudi Arabia. 

It used to include the Kurds.


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

Giving Russia Another WIN!


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




You are confused Moon Bat.

We are babes in warfare compared to most countries on the face of the earth. Every Euro, Middle East or Asia country has a couple of thousands more years of warfare than the US.

Regardless you should be thanking Trump.  He is actually pursuing a non interventionist foreign policy.  He is getting out of Afghanistan that your Muslim buddy Obama escalated. He is withdrawing from Syria, which your buddy put in turmoil with a convoluted Middle East policy.  Trump is doing everything he can to get the NORKs to the  table to get rid of their nuclear program.  He is putting real economic pressure on Iran to to stop nuclear weapons production rather than your Muslim Buddy giving them billions of dollars and no real verification.  He also has resisted letting Obama's Mullah buddies put us into a conflict.

Trump should be getting the Nobel Peace Prize for deescalating conflict.  Unlike that Obama asshole that got it for being a Libtard birdbrain.


----------



## Litwin (Oct 7, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > Need to ask Gym Jordan and Marco Rubio if this is serious or...?
> ...





irosie91 said:


> for those who do not know-----Kurds and arabs have been at odds for more than
> 1000 years.      As to jews------the Kurds were much nicer ----in general, than were
> the arabs.    The turd who speaks above denies any right of the KURDS who have
> lived in the areas in which they now live----in  Syria,  Iraq,  Turkey and Iran even before the incursions of arabs and the imposition of the filth of islam.    Where did you
> find that islamo Nazi dog?





nat4900 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Okay whatever you say; the important thing is that your thirst for blood ultimately gets satisfied.
> ...





CrusaderFrank said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Trump says Turkey can overrun Northern Syria enclave held by America's Kurdish allies
> ...



*BREAKING* Trump about western Kurdstan : I will totally destroy and obliterate the Economy of Turkey (I’ve don


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...


The Great Douche got its name on a hotel in turkey. Its getting payoff from turkey. 
Nope, the Great Douche has money to make. turkey econ will be just fine. As this would be a win for russia to buy sell more.


----------



## lennypartiv (Oct 7, 2019)

We elected Trump to be president because he knows more about foreign policy than the Dems do.

You Democrats need to relax, Trump has it all under control.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Trump announced last year he would withdraw from Syria, fort.


And then said he would keep troops there. Nobody knows what trump plans to do, least of all, trump himself.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

sartre play said:


> We dumped after they helped us, now we are doing it again?


Yep.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

Claudette said:


> The Kurds have been on their own for hundreds of years. I doubt our leaving will affect them at all.


Right, besides being massacred by turkish military at the front and Assad from behind...No difference!


----------



## Lipush (Oct 7, 2019)

Once you live in a state that waved the fact that it was the cop of the world, it's only natural that not all will be happy that this certain state abandones an important ally only a year or so after it promised to fight alongside it. And it's kind of what it does to the Kurds.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

Thunk said:


> Is that why Trump tweeted he will harm turkey economically if they attack the Kurds??


No. He tweeted that because he is an uninformed moron shooting from the hip who did not take that into account before licking Erdogan's boots. So, someone smarter than Trump (I.E., one of everyone around him) advised him that the Kurds are our allies. So, he then poop tweeted about it, and his poop tweet will be just about as serious and binding as all of his other poop tweets.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

Putin is pulling the strings on the great Douche & GOP and has dirt on lots of them. 
The GOP also most likely gets veiled threats of harm as well. GOP/DOP selling out America to keep some power.
the Great Douche,  Erdogan and Putin are evil, dangerous people.

10 Disturbing Facts About President Erdogan Of Turkey - Listverse


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 7, 2019)

Kat said:


> Me either.


Dems can't make up their minds. 
Bush got us into an unjust war.....but for some silly reason the warmongering Democrats want us to stay there forever.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Me either.
> ...


Clearly an idiotic post. Republicans also want us to honor our alliances. Not just democrats. Why say something so stupid?


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> You Democrats need to relax, Trump has it all under control.


And yet forgot to include in the deal that Turkey is not to attack the Kurds. And then had to send an amendment to the deal via a poop tweet.

Yessir...all under control...


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 7, 2019)

I wonder how many Kurds will die. 
Trump is disgusting. He's going to be instrumental in the deaths of an ally that fought along the US and shedding their own blood. Trump made a campaign promise, to disengage the US from the Middle East, he is doing this to keep his promise, the lives of his allies are not as important.
Keep a campaign promise or protecting lives of people who were risking their lives for America, just last week..A very large percentage of human beings would opt in for rewarding the Kurds for their loyalty, that would be the moral thing to do.
This decision probably will come back and end up biting Trump's huge butt. The lives Trump sacrificed, matter.


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)

Interesting? Say, Lindsey, the Great Douche needs you to pick the Frog legs out of its shit.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Litwin said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



I don’t support Turkey.  President Trump is offloading Muslims to them.  If they get out of line and attack the Kurds, then we drop them from NATO.  I have been saying we need to kick Turkey out of NATO ever since they got rid of the Ataturks during the Hussein era.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

So what concession did Trump get from Turkey for this? Anyone?


----------



## nat4900 (Oct 7, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> We elected Trump to be president because he knows more about foreign policy than the Dems do.
> 
> You Democrats need to relax, Trump has it all under control.




You're an idiot....but a funny idiot......Trump has a hard time finding Canada on a fucking map....and you say he knows more about foreign policy than Dems.???.............LMAO

*6 times Donald Trump totally goofed on geography *


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So what concession did Trump get from Turkey for this? Anyone?



We don’t have to feed and clothe a bunch of ISIS terrorists for the rest of their lives.


----------



## nat4900 (Oct 7, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> The left has been bitching about US meddling in the Middle east for decades but now all of a sudden they've changed their minds. What gives?




Tell your orange clown to STOP helping Israel and the crooked Saudi royals......and pull out of the ME???

Is that what you morons are referring.???


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal



Because it’s Fake News.  He didn’t sell out the Kurds.  The agreement is Turkey will not attack them.  

President Trump unloaded a bunch of ISIS terrorists on them.  Let the Turks torture and kill them.  

If they decide to do something stupid, we’ll boot their asses out of NATO, which we should had done back when the Ataturks failed to overthrow the Islamic radical Erdofag.  

This is a win-win for us.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Muslims cannot tolerate anybody different than themselves and even then they fight among them selves constantly because that is their purpose in life is to fight and kill... fact


----------



## Third Party (Oct 7, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > This President's decisions are difficult to understand.
> ...


Or you are and can't understand them.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 7, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> I wonder how many Kurds will die.
> Trump is disgusting. He's going to be instrumental in the deaths of an ally that fought along the US and shedding their own blood. Trump made a campaign promise, to disengage the US from the Middle East, he is doing this to keep his promise, the lives of his allies are not as important.
> Keep a campaign promise or protecting lives of people who were risking their lives for America, just last week..A very large percentage of human beings would opt in for rewarding the Kurds for their loyalty, that would be the moral thing to do.
> This decision probably will come back and end up biting Trump's huge butt. The lives Trump sacrificed, matter.





kiwiman127 said:


> I wonder how many Kurds will die.
> Trump is disgusting. He's going to be instrumental in the deaths of an ally that fought along the US and shedding their own blood. Trump made a campaign promise, to disengage the US from the Middle East, he is doing this to keep his promise, the lives of his allies are not as important.
> Keep a campaign promise or protecting lives of people who were risking their lives for America, just last week..A very large percentage of human beings would opt in for rewarding the Kurds for their loyalty, that would be the moral thing to do.
> This decision probably will come back and end up biting Trump's huge butt. The lives Trump sacrificed, matter.





kiwiman127 said:


> I wonder how many Kurds will die.
> Trump is disgusting. He's going to be instrumental in the deaths of an ally that fought along the US and shedding their own blood. Trump made a campaign promise, to disengage the US from the Middle East, he is doing this to keep his promise, the lives of his allies are not as important.
> Keep a campaign promise or protecting lives of people who were risking their lives for America, just last week..A very large percentage of human beings would opt in for rewarding the Kurds for their loyalty, that would be the moral thing to do.
> This decision probably will come back and end up biting Trump's huge butt. The lives Trump sacrificed, matter.


Lol
There is nothing wrong with letting those fuckers kill each other over there, what UN deal with them fuckers. They are stupid with political correctness in Europe let them see what real hate is...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

theHawk said:


> We don’t have to feed and clothe a bunch of ISIS terrorists for the rest of their lives.


Sorry,looking for actual answers, not made up wingnut babble.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 7, 2019)

Funny, If Obama made the same move progressives would back him 100%… Every single one of them. Fact


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > The left has been bitching about US meddling in the Middle east for decades but now all of a sudden they've changed their minds. What gives?
> ...




The Saudi arms deal was probably the worst thing Trump ever did but you're living in a goddamn dream world if you think any american president in our lifetimes is gonna disentangle from Israel.


----------



## nat4900 (Oct 7, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> The Saudi arms deal was probably the worst thing Trump ever did but you're living in a goddamn dream world if you think any american president in our lifetimes is gonna disentangle from Israel.




Yep.........Trump put Jarred in charge of fixing the entire ME mess.....What could possibly go wrong???.............LMAO


----------



## MAGAman (Oct 7, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Funny, If Obama made the same move progressives would back him 100%… Every single one of them. Fact


And most Republicans would not.

I'm against it whoever does it, but we'll see how it works.

At least Trump won't be sending them plane loads of cash.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 7, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > The Saudi arms deal was probably the worst thing Trump ever did but you're living in a goddamn dream world if you think any american president in our lifetimes is gonna disentangle from Israel.
> ...



FUCK YEAH, Team America: World Police needs to "fix" other countries.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 7, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> ...



Do have a link that says that being as Trump gave Turkey a “go” that Trump states that Turkey has leave the Kurds alone?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Gaslighting


----------



## Ropey (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## sealybobo (Oct 7, 2019)

Flash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Yea but since the founding of this country, no country even comes close to being as much of a war monger as we are.

*America Has Been at War 93% of the Time – 222 out of 239 Years – Since 1776*

*The U.S. Has Only Been At Peace For 21 Years Total Since Its Birth*

* Pick any year since 1776 and there is about a 91% chance that America was involved in some war during that calendar year.

* No U.S. president truly qualifies as a peacetime president.  Instead, all U.S. presidents can technically be considered “war presidents.”

* The U.S. has never gone a decade without war.

* The only time the U.S. went five years without war (1935-40) was during the isolationist period of the Great Depression.


*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump says Turkey can overrun Northern Syria enclave held by America's Kurdish allies
> 
> Well, of course. Trump has sold out Syria and Iraq, too. The Kurds mean nothing to him. Nothing.



Not what happened at all

Was this in the Mueller Report?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > We don’t have to feed and clothe a bunch of ISIS terrorists for the rest of their lives.
> ...



Hey dumbass, the actual deal is about the Turks taking custody of the terrorists.  Fake News is making it sound like the Turks are invading and bombing Kurds.  Try pulling your head out of CNN’s ass.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal


But fat donnie has a "great and unmatched wisdom"......


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Yes, the link in the OP states that, if you would bother reading it.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 7, 2019)

Rustic said:


> EVILmohammed‬
> Mohammed: islams most 'perfect man'
> * Beheaded enemies; 600/900 Jewish men in 1 massacre.
> * Had young Jewish boys beheaded after inspecting them for pubic hair.
> ...


Muhammed was another con artist starting a religion for power and riches like L. Ron Hubbard...like Joseph Smith....like Paul.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 7, 2019)

Flash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Trump is doing everything he can?  How do you know that?  And didn't every president do "everything he can"?  

I will thank Trump once it is determined his decision was right.  So far it seems like he's done nothing right.

Who's in charge now?  Bolton was fired thank God but the fact that Trump hired him in the first place doesn't give me confidence Trump knows what he's doing.  This is a disaster.  Obama "escalated" afgan?  That's just right wing bullshit.  He's withdrawing from Syria prematurely and in a way that's going to create more enemies and then all that time and money and lives wasted will be all for nothing.  That's my fear.  

You will spin it in a positive way but nothing indicates Trump has any positive foreign policy achievement.  

No one should listen to a Trump apologist.

“The president went on to rhapsodize about all the great beachfront property there is in North Korea, and spoke of Kim Jong-un as if he was another real estate tycoon, not a bloodthirsty dictator,” said Cooper. “A view Bolton clearly does not share. Never has, and the two differ on Iran, as well, with the president talking tough in public, but counseling restraint behind closed doors.”

This is certainly his prerogative as chief executive. It should also be said that presidents often see things differently from their national security advisers, sometimes even hiring them to play devil’s advocate. That said, the president has now hired three of them. He’s seen Secretaries of State, Defense, and U.N. Ambassadors come and go.

He’s changed course so many times on so many issues, whether it’s North Korea, Iran, pulling out of Syria, threatening to leave NATO, that perhaps it’s not really possible to say that he and ambassador Bolton are truly at odds on foreign policy, because he so far has no real consistent foreign policy to be at odds with, other than a preference for appeasing dictators,


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 7, 2019)

"Can I invade Syria and kill the Kurds?" Erodgan

"No! If you do I'll destroy your economy plus we still have complete air superiority.  Have you ever seen an A10 provide ground support?" - DJT


----------



## ekrem (Oct 7, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Hey dumbass, the actual deal is about the Turks taking custody of the terrorists.  Fake News is making it sound like the Turks are invading and bombing Kurds.  Try pulling your head out of CNN’s ass.



Exactly, everything's fine.
Turkish Army will drop flowers on terrorists in Syria.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal



I don't think Kurds are left dry. They received weapons from us, and that is all support they need. Few thousand troops we had there are not necessary to be there.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Oct 7, 2019)

The Kurds will always be under the heels of the blood thirsty swine dictators that predominate in the region.
If we arm them then frankly short of war to liberate Kurds we have done a lot for them.
Of course we all understand leftists will all take the darkest view possible here.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "Can I invade Syria and kill the Kurds?" Erodgan
> 
> "No! If you do I'll destroy your economy plus we still have complete air superiority.  Have you ever seen an A10 provide ground support?" - DJT


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 7, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> ...



Wait- Turkey has announced it will launch an offensive in Northeastern Syria
Nervous Nancy has declared that ISIS is defeated.
Who is Turkey planning killing? 
_
“Turkey will soon be moving forward with its long-planned operation into Northern Syria,” a statement said. “The United States Armed Forces will not support or be involved in the operation, and United States forces, having defeated the ISIS territorial ‘Caliphate,’ will no longer be in the immediate area._”

What is the Turkish objective?
Turkey will carry out a military operation in a Kurdish-controlled area east of the Euphrates in northern Syria, Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan said on Sunday, its third offensive to dislodge Kurdish militia fighters close to its border.

Turkey to launch offensive in Kurdish-controlled area in northern Syria: Erdogan

Turkey considers the Kurds 'terrorists'- and is going to wipe them out.

No wonder you are giddy with happiness at Trump deserting the Kurds.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> View attachment 283356


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 7, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Funny, If Obama made the same move progressives would back him 100%… Every single one of them. Fact



Fact: If Trump handed over our nuclear codes to Russia, you Trumpettes would be hailing Trump as the next Napolean- and you would back him up- every single one of you.


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Syriusly said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Who exactly are the quotes from in the link?


----------



## Rustic (Oct 7, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > EVILmohammed‬
> ...


Muhammed is Islam, Muhammad is the Muslim god...


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 7, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> ...




We have an airbase in Turkey,  maybe He's selling out the Kurds to maintain that. Not sure. I dont agree its a good thing either. We need to be more faithful to people who have been our Ally.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Hey dumbass, the actual deal is about the Turks taking custody of the terrorists


No it isn't. You arent very bright to believe Trump's after-the-fact, madeup nonsense.

Pay attention:

Trump says ISIS is Syria is not our problem. So its not a concession to us by Turkey for Turkey to take on fighting ISIS in Syria.

See,that's the problem with the mentally ill president...he is incoherent...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

And then theres the fact that Trump has business interests in Turkey, which raises the spectre that he may be putting his personal interests ahead of the interests of the United States. Again.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump says Turkey can overrun Northern Syria enclave held by America's Kurdish allies
> 
> Well, of course. Trump has sold out Syria and Iraq, too. The Kurds mean nothing to him. Nothing.



Well not the first American allies that Trump has screwed over.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump says Turkey can overrun Northern Syria enclave held by America's Kurdish allies
> 
> Well, of course. Trump has sold out Syria and Iraq, too. The Kurds mean nothing to him. Nothing.



Yeah, you Communists wouldn't lie about something like this... I mean, all you Marxist pigs do is lie, still you're not lying now are you, this is the first time in your life you've told the truth, right?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Pulling out created ISIS. Thank Obama


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



ISIS already existed


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 7, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


They weren't acting up until Obama started pulling troops



> The Islamic State – also known as ISIS, ISIL, or Daesh – emerged from the remnants of al Qaeda in Iraq (AQI), a local offshoot of al Qaeda founded by Abu Musab al Zarqawi in 2004. It faded into obscurity for several years after the surge of U.S. troops to Iraq in 2007. But it began to reemerge in 2011. Over the next few years, it took advantage of growing instability in Iraq and Syria to carry out attacks and bolster its ranks.
> 
> The group changed its name to the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) in 2013. ISIS launched an offensive on Mosul and Tikrit in June 2014. On June 29, ISIS leader Abu Bakr al Baghdadi announced the formation of a caliphate stretching from Aleppo in Syria to Diyala in Iraq, and renamed the group the Islamic State.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



they just took advantage LOCALLY to the power vacuum IN IRAQ-----and that's it


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 7, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yeah, you Communists wouldn't lie about something like this...


What is there to lie about? What in the world are you crybabying about, now?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 7, 2019)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Not true.  You should have not slept through your world civilizations class in middle school.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal




I just saw a headline that the number of troops to be moved.....25.  Total.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 7, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> ...


Let THEM kill each other-not for our our blood and treasure!


----------



## Preacher (Oct 7, 2019)

All of yall whining about the decision go down to the recruiting station and sign on up! Or fly overseas and join one of their militaries and fight for them!


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


We have been at war more than peace in our history if you do the math and we include Plains Indian wars.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 7, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> ...


But their presence there helped to keep Turkey, Russia, and Syria from moving into Kurdish lands. I just don’t like the idea of turning our backs on a loyal ally.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 7, 2019)

Syria has never been in the USA's sphere of influence. The Kurds cannot hide behind the USA forever and we cannot house and feed the European based captured ISIS fighters forever.

Unless you support our forces there indefinitely, then accept that there will never be a good time to leave. If there is never a good time, then the best time is now.

We met our End State. Go home.  

I know empire is a habit, time to start breaking it.

CDR Salamander: We've met our End State; let the locals work it out in N. Syria


----------



## Dick Foster (Oct 7, 2019)

O


Stormy Daniels said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > This President's decisions are difficult to understand.
> ...


R mayepbe you dont understand simply because you're the idiot. So how do we decide. Lets examine the facts. 
Hes a billionare and is currently is the most powerful man on earth.
Now it's  your turn.,......


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal


20 years and Trillions in debt with thousands of our kids blood spilled . It's time to stop this stupidity and get out of the sand fleas neighborhood . Those people will never become members of civilized society .


----------



## Rustic (Oct 7, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Lol
Their behavior says different, we have Centuries of proof...


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...




That is the same with most countries. Most other countries have been at it for thousands of years.  Only a couple of hundred for us.


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal



C'mon man....that's vs RINO stuff. Fuck that. This is where I break from establishment Republicans......its big business. Doy


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 7, 2019)

theHawk said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



You are using something Trump said in January as the base of your argument?
It's very obvious what Trump said on Sunday to Erdoğan was very different.
As a matter of fact:
Turkish president says call with Trump led to U.S. withdrawal from northern Syria
Erdogan says Turkey to launch military operation in northeast Syria
You should probably try to stay more up to date and broaden the horizon where you get your news.  Getting the news just the way you want it, is the highway to ignorance.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Oct 7, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> O
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> ...



...and he _still_ has to pay for pussy.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 7, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



You have obviously never learned that the Koran is loosely based on the Torah and Bible.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 7, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > O
> ...



So do you!


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 7, 2019)

There it is. Do we mind our own business or remain policemen? A tough choice since we have been doing it since WW 2 and showed our power a bit during the turn of the 20th century near half century before.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 8, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Except it replaces love with hate... Islam preaches hate


----------



## Rustic (Oct 8, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...












‪#‎EVILmohammed‬

Exposing the true character of mohammed is the key factor in stopping the islamisation of the West. The fact islam kills people to protect mohammed's image is evidence in itself that exposing his character is damaging to islam.



mohammed is islam. The 3 books of islam are 86% about mohammed and 14% about allah.

mohammed was a psychopathic false prophet,murderer, slave trader, sexual deviant, paedophile who treated women as second class citizens with half a brain.



islam is a lifestyle that mohammed invented from his warped mind to support his power lust and barbaric sexually deviant lifestyle.



Left Wing Liberalists which includes: the Feminist movement, Animal activists and the Gay community need to examine the character of mohammed and open their eyes to the fact that the islam of the 21st century is modelled on the lifestyle of mohammed. islam is not a religion of peace. it is a lifestyle that does not support the Liberalist principles of liberty and equality.



The lifestyle of mohammed that has developed into an ideology/cult is open to be examined and challenged and must not be silenced by political correctness.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 8, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> ...



"The agreement is Turkey will not attack them."

And you think Erdogan can be trusted with such agreements?

Please.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 8, 2019)

Maybe the TWO TRUMP TOWERS in Istanbul, Turkey and his phone call with Erdogen the night before he announced, has something to do with his crazy decision?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 8, 2019)

JGalt said:


> While I believe we should give the Kurds logistical support, Syria isn't worth a single American life. I don't really give a shit if a bunch of Turks and Syrians start killing each other, and I'm fed up with being the world's "police."



Agreed.

Europe hates us and wants a post-American world.

Let's give them one and see what they think, shall we?


----------



## Kilroy2 (Oct 8, 2019)

Even the 700 club seems to be criticizing Trump about this decision to withdraw

Is there a chink in the armor 

is it inevitable but watch out they do eat eat their own


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 8, 2019)

The trouble for those supporting Trump is remaining supple enough to bend, unbend and re-bend to keep up with the twists and turns. 
Do they wonder what, after all, they are supporting?


----------



## harmonica (Oct 8, 2019)

.....we have no business there--just like in Vietnam where we wasted BILLIONS $$$ and 50,000 American lives--not to mention thousands of injured


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 8, 2019)

Bring all of the troops home now....fuk the Kurds....fuk em all...…

Until Trump is out of office....then immediately demand we go back over there to clean up Obama's mess.....

#MAGA


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 8, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> View attachment 283356


Yeah....now all we have to do is ask Niki Haley if she actually said this silly shit....or is it just another fake story by our corrupt media.


----------



## NightFox (Oct 8, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Okay whatever you say; the important thing is that your thirst for blood ultimately gets satisfied.
> ...


 You're the one that *loves* Donny; you talk about the prick constantly, you're obsessed with everything he does and says, you're like Glenn Close in Fatal Attraction over the guy.

What's the matter Nat? Donny wouldn't grab your pussy so you're going to stalk him until he does?



> Lets pull our troops out of South Korea


That's the first intelligent thing you've ever posted, figures it was by accident.


----------



## Camp (Oct 8, 2019)

Trump has a serious business interest in Turkey, specifically a hotel and condominium complex in Istanbul reported to earn him a million dollars per year. He has no investments in Syria.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 8, 2019)

As I stated in my reply, it's never going to happen. The guy is all mouth and no action. A complete waste of oxygen.


*Trump Administration Appears to Reverse Syria Decision Following Backlash*

* https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...-to-reverse-syria-decision-following-backlash*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump says Turkey can overrun Northern Syria enclave held by America's Kurdish allies
> 
> Well, of course. Trump has sold out Syria and Iraq, too. The Kurds mean nothing to him. Nothing.




"The *Kurdistan Workers' Party* or *PKK* (Kurdish: Partiya Karkerên Kurdistanê‎[a]) is a Kurdish far-left militant and political organization based in Turkey and Iraq. Since 1984 the PKK has been involved in an armed conflict with the Turkish state (with a two-year cease-fire during 2013–2015), with the initial aim of achieving an independent Kurdish state, later changing it to a demand for equal rights and Kurdish autonomy in Turkey.[16][17][18][19]

The PKK was founded in 1978 in the village of Fis (near Lice) by a group of Kurdish students led by Abdullah Öcalan[20] and 1979 it made its existence known to tthehe public.[21]The PKK's ideology was originally a fusion of revolutionary socialism and Kurdish nationalism, seeking the foundation of an independent Communist state in the region,....

*Ideology* Kurdish nationalism[1]
Communalism
Democratic confederalism[2]
Libertarian socialism[3]
Jineology
Anti-capitalism"
Kurdistan Workers' Party - Wikipedia


The very same things you Democrats stand for, huh?


----------



## Toro (Oct 8, 2019)

Vastator said:


> The US has no business involving itself in Syria.



They helped us defeat ISIS.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2019)

Toro said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > The US has no business involving itself in Syria.
> ...




We couldn't have done it without 'em, huh?




On December 5, 1994 *the* leaders of *Ukraine*, Russia, Britain and *the* United States signed *a* memorandum to provide *Ukraine* with security assurances *in* connection with its accession to *the* NPT as *a* non-*nuclear weapon* state.
*Nuclear weapons and Ukraine - Wikipedia*
https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Nuclear_weapons_and_Ukraine


What did you post when Russia invaded the Ukraine,and Obama refused to live up to the deal?


----------



## Camp (Oct 8, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


What does Russia's invasion of Ukraine have do with Ukraine acquiring nuclear weapons or giving up their nukes?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Yeah....now all we have to do is ask Niki Haley if she actually said this silly shit....or is it just another fake story by our corrupt media.


Why? As if you are going to budge an inch either way....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2019)

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




It destroys the argument that we owe a debt to the Kurds beyond that which we owe to American soldiers.

America made promises....in writing.....to the Ukraine, which Hussein didn't choose to fulfill, and you had no problem with his refusal.....but now you choose to support Marxists and use this move as a cudgel to beat an American President.

It is exactly what one has learned to expect from you.


----------



## Camp (Oct 8, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Lame evasive response.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2019)

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...





...that you can't dispute.


The typical 'Oh, yeah....sez you!' post from an inveterate Leftist liar.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



You obviously have never read the Old Testament.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 8, 2019)

Third Party said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


 Our intel agencies are great.

Lying fuck politicians like GW Bush who cherry pick their reports are dirty as Hell.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 8, 2019)

Flash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


  Wow, you assfucks think your party does nothing wrong & blame their mistakes on Democrats.

Obama inherited two quagmire wars.

He pulled out of Iraq when Iraq refused to sign the agreement to protect US troops.

The US did not start Syria.

We bombed Libya in support of NATO who were preventing the slaughter of civilians

You assfucks do nothing but lie.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 8, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



 We did not leave Iraq. We did draw down but then quickly put troops back. Obama was a horrible foreign policy president. He did the opposite of what he promised.

 People need to quit making excuses for the lies of politicians .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you Communists wouldn't lie about something like this...
> ...



The whole PREMISE is yet another lie. You're demagoguery has NOTHING to do with what is actually going on.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 8, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> View attachment 283447


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Oct 8, 2019)

RealDave said:


> We bombed Libya in support of NATO who were preventing the slaughter of civilians
> 
> You assfucks do nothing but lie.


We had to bomb the shit out of Libya to save Libya? Brilliant!
Who are the Libyan Freedom Fighters and Their Patrons? - Global Research
We bombed LIbya in order to help "rebels" (jihadist Islamic fighters) seize control of Libya.

It was part of Obama's "Arab Spring" installing Islamist regimes in Tunisia, Egypt and he hoped, Libya.
Why are you so oblivious to reality? Dumb ass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2019)

Thee backlash has been swift and severe. Even Trump's political allies are not impressed.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 8, 2019)

Toro said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > The US has no business involving itself in Syria.
> ...


Any Isis problem in Syria; the Russians had well in hand.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Any Isis problem in Syria; the Russians had well in hand


Clearly not, as it was the Kurds and the US who handled ISIS in northern syria. As soon as Trump withdrew lts of troops earlier this year, ISIS started reappearing.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 8, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Lol
You obviously can’t read in context, In no way you do the old and New Testament conflict....


----------



## Rustic (Oct 8, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lol
You suck far too much Obama cock....


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 8, 2019)

pknopp said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Obama did the best anyone could have done.  He didn't make any mistakes.  Any action he took, Republicans would have taken the same action but because they weren't in charge they second guessed every decision he made.  

Do you understand that?  In other words, if Obama did something, even if Republicans would have done the exact same thing, they said he did the wrong thing because they are stuck on playing politics.

We aren't questioning everything Trump does abroad but when we hear that he is turning his back on our allies???  The Kurds helped us fight ISIS and now Trump is going to let Turkey kill the Kurds?  That's fucked up.  Who does that?   Oh yea, the last time was Reagan.  Ever see Charlie Wilson's war?  It explains that this is what Reagan did and it led to the rise of Osama Bin Ladin and the taliban/Al Queda.  No wonder they want to kill us.  We back them when it suits us but then turn our backs on them?  

I bet no country trusts Trump's word.  That means they don't trust the USA.  Sad.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 8, 2019)

Lipush said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



As I already stated, if he does attack, then we get to kick them out of NATO and kick their asses.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 8, 2019)

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Stormy says Trump's dick looks like a small mushroom


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 8, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


You're going to start a war with Turkey now?  I doubt that very much.  Even if they do bomb the Kurds.  They are an ally right?  So now Trump is going to start another war with another Muslim country?  And you think we are going to support this?  

Trump should have not turned his back on the Kurds but if Turkey bombs the Kurds, I don't think Americans are going to support a war over it.

Or is Trump going to act without the support of Congress?  Didn't you guys fault Obama for doing that?


----------



## Rustic (Oct 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Lol
A lot of Obama cocksuckers here...


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2019)

Trump will be having to clean up Obama's mess in the Middle East for the next six years.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We bombed Libya in support of NATO who were preventing the slaughter of civilians
> ...


  We bombed the government forces to stop them from killing civiliasns

You love slaughtering innocent people?  You think nothing should be done?  Really?

Islamic Spring was about forming DEMOCRACIES.  You hate democracies?  Understandable when you think is is OK for trump to act like a dictator.

Jihadists were only some factions in Libya. Quit using them as an excuse for you to support Khadafi & his murderous ways.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 8, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Lol
Libya was a 100% fuck up you fucking moron


----------



## RealDave (Oct 8, 2019)

Flash said:


> Trump will be having to clean up Obama's mess in the Middle East for the next six years.


 Obama was cleaning up the mess Bush & the Republicans left.

It was GW Bush that freed Iran to strengthen & because a regional force when Bush took out Iran's number one enemy, Sadam.  It was dick Cheney who sent in Halliburton into Iran to help them produce oil.

So, who attacked Saudi's oilfields?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 8, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal


Why does Trump do ANYTHING?




https://www.propertyturkey.com/real_estate/986-trump-towers-istanbul-luxury-apartments-for-sale


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Oct 8, 2019)

RealDave said:


> We bombed the government forces to stop them from killing civiliasns
> 
> You love slaughtering innocent people? You think nothing should be done? Really?
> 
> ...


I guess you love the people who saw off heads. Why else would you support their take over of Libya?
Or right...Obama and Killary told you it was a good thing we were doing. You are such a compliant idiot.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Any Isis problem in Syria; the Russians had well in hand
> ...


The only thing keeping Syria, and the Russians from handling any perceived problem; is US interference, lest there should inadvertently be an international incident...


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So what concession did Trump get from Turkey for this? Anyone?


Turkey, the corporate income tax rate levied on business profits is 20%.
The Great Douche would want 0% Tax rate, plus 250M Fee to allow them to kill off the Kurds.

btw...





You go gurls.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2019)

Not only will Trump be cleaning up Obama's mess in the Middle East for the next six years but he is having to work his butt off to clean up Obama's economic disaster here at home.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Try reading my post again.  I was comparing the Old Testament to the Quran.  I never said that the New and Old Testaments, conflict, but for the record they do.  The New Covenant replaced the old Jewish rituals.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



 Exactly. He did what a Republican president would have done. That is NOT what he was elected to do. 



> Do you understand that?  In other words, if Obama did something, even if Republicans would have done the exact same thing, they said he did the wrong thing because they are stuck on playing politics.


 
 Why do I need to understand that? I do not care what they have to say.



> We aren't questioning everything Trump does abroad but when we hear that he is turning his back on our allies???  The Kurds helped us fight ISIS and now Trump is going to let Turkey kill the Kurds?  That's fucked up.  Who does that?   Oh yea, the last time was Reagan.  Ever see Charlie Wilson's war?  It explains that this is what Reagan did and it led to the rise of Osama Bin Ladin and the taliban/Al Queda.  No wonder they want to kill us.  We back them when it suits us but then turn our backs on them?
> 
> I bet no country trusts Trump's word.  That means they don't trust the USA.  Sad.



 We should have never got involved to start with. That is what Candidate Obama promised. He lied.


----------



## nat4900 (Oct 8, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> It destroys the argument that we owe a debt to the Kurds beyond that which we owe to American soldiers.
> 
> America made promises....in writing.....to the Ukraine, which Hussein didn't choose to fulfill, and you had no problem with his refusal.....but now you choose to support Marxists and use this move as a cudgel to beat an American President.




Nitwit......did you notice that Russia was one of the signatories in the 1994 agreement....??? Basically one of the 4 signatories broke its obligations...RUSSIA....the same fucking country that your orange turd wanted sanctions lifted and who is desperately in love with Putin.....

Obama's ONLY alternative was either WAR or sanctions.......Your idiot-in-chief was even WEAKER in wanting to lift those sanctions because.......*.well because Trump's love for Putin is endless and unrequited. *


----------



## Camp (Oct 8, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


What did I lie about? I asked you two questions and you evaded giving an answer.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2019)

I wonder if these stupid TDS afflicted Moon Bats, that try to find fault with everything that Trump does, knows that we are only talking about 50 troops?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2019)

nat4900 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > It destroys the argument that we owe a debt to the Kurds beyond that which we owe to American soldiers.
> ...




Re-post sans vulgarity and I may decide to destroy....er, answer you.


----------



## nat4900 (Oct 8, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Re-post sans vulgarity and I may decide to destroy....er, answer you.




"Destroy" your dildo....


----------



## pknopp (Oct 8, 2019)

Flash said:


> I wonder if these stupid TDS afflicted Moon Bats, that try to find fault with everything that Trump does, knows that we are only talking about 50 troops?



 What difference does that make? He makes a decision, people complain and he caves. He has done this quite a few times now. That's what you voted for?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 8, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal



I am not sure this is accurate. Need more data.  But if accurate, I agree with you. Erdogan is a dictator and asshole.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2019)

Vastator said:


> The only thing keeping Syria, and the Russians from handling any perceived problem; is US interference, lest there should inadvertently be an international incident...


Based on what analysis? Where are you getting this? Gut feelings?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 8, 2019)

Flash said:


> Trump will be having to clean up Obama's mess in the Middle East for the next six years.



One of the Democrats running will have to clean up Trump's mess with the entire world for the next 8 years.

Trump's Middle East peace initiative gets just a little worse

Trump's decision to abandon Syria's Kurds is bad news for all U.S. regional allies

Trump thereby gave a green light to a dangerous Turkish move while ditching America’s most reliable allies in Syria: the Kurdish fighters.

The president’s move paves the way for other players in the Syrian arena to realize their interests. First and foremost is Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, but ISIS, as well, and indirectly, the Bashar Assad regime in Syria and its two main supporters, Russia and Iran. From Jerusalem’s perspective, it is another warning sign that this president – until recently presented as Israel’s greatest friend ever in Washington – can’t be trusted.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2019)

TDS is a serious mental affliction.

The nitwits that have it need to understand that Trump is trying to disengage the US from foreign interventionism, which that asshole Obama embraced.

Maybe if they took the right kind of medication to combat the mental illness they would understand things like that.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will be having to clean up Obama's mess in the Middle East for the next six years.
> ...



 Gabbard and Sanders are the only ones willing to talk about it.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing keeping Syria, and the Russians from handling any perceived problem; is US interference, lest there should inadvertently be an international incident...
> ...


Historical fact. If Syria wanted, or needed our help with ISIS; they would have asked. They didn’t...

The US didn’t secure Syria from ISIS; the Russians did.
Russia Defeats ISIS in Syria
“A Russian coalition consisting of Syrian forces and their allies took over the last ISIS stronghold in Syria, the city of Abu-Kemal. The flags of Syria and Russia as a sign of their defeat of the last remnant of the ISIS forces in the country of Syria.”

If nothing else; US presence in defiance of the Syrian governments will was a hinderance. ISIS was merely a ploy the US used to prop up the Kurdish fighting forces, (Syrian rebels), in an effort to hinder Russian influence in the region, and garner support of the Kurds so they could be used for fighting outside of Syria proper.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I could care less about the Turks.  They’re Muslims that have embraced extremism.  They should be kicked to the curb.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 8, 2019)

theHawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Same thing Reagan said about the Taliban, which led to 9-11.  Idiots.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal



How is expecting a group to stand on their own two feet a 'betrayal'? 

Are we obligated to protect them for ever when they are on thje other side of the planet from us?

Why cant Israel, or the EU do it?

Hell India is closer!

It is time to stop being the policeman for the entire planet.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2019)

there4eyeM said:


> This President's decisions are difficult to understand. Is it that he has an unseen strategy or no strategy at all?


Trump realizes that we have over extended our obligations, like many old Empires that go into decline, we have a lot of old partners from various wars that we never let loose from our apron strings.

That has to come to a stop.

Our Federal budget is way over drawn the national debt is over $20 TRILLION and we have to curtail all these unwarrented obligations.

I am sure the Kurds can do just as well being supplied and supported by Israel, the EU, or the Saudis.

Trumps strategy is basically a combination of 'Clean your own house first' and 'Defending Everything equals Defending nothing at all'.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 8, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Not at all...


“”The Bible is an intriguing book that is full of conundrums that baffle most people because of the many paradoxical statements and issues found within its pages.

Many claim that the Old Testament and the New Testament are two different books: one belonging to a group of tribesman who worshiped an angry god which is more representative of the descriptions that we would associate with the Evil One, the god of this world, the very Devil himself; the other book consisting of the sayings of the wisest man who has ever lived, fairy tales called revelations and the writings of a person who had an epileptic fit when heading towards Damascus from Jerusalem.

Some individuals have been heard stating that the Old Testament is a story about the anger of the God of Creation and the New Testament is the story about His contrition for being angry with people who did not ask to be born—so He expressed some love.

More common among Evangelicals is the statement that Old Testament is about God’s anger with sin and the New Testament is about how God has chosen to overlook sin.

Certain groups teach that the Old Testament was a book for Israelites and Jews and is no longer valid, except where texts are referenced by the Apostle Paul.

Contrary to what many people think, the Old Testament is just as valid today as the New Testament.

The Old Testament contains not only historical accuracy (which the ignorati refuse to accept even though there is an abundance of historical evidence) but also prophecy, the truth about morality and the progressive revelation of the plan and purpose of God in dealing with the futility of being born only to die. More than this, the metaphysical truth for existence exists within its pages.

The Old Testament informs us that God’s Son existed before the Universe was created and He was involved in Creation; even giving the Law to Moses. The New Testament affirms that this is the case.


In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth. The earth was without form and void, and darkness was upon the face of the deep; and the Spirit[b] of God was moving over the face of the waters. And God said, “Let there be light”; and there was light. And God saw that the light was good; and God separated the light from the darkness. (Genesis 1:1-4)
In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. He was in the beginning with God; all things were made through him, and without him was not anything made that was made. In him was life, and the life was the light of men. The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it. (John 1:1-5)
He is the image of the invisible God, the first-born of all creation; for in him all things were created, in heaven and on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or principalities or authorities—all things were created through him and for him. He is before all things, and in him all things hold together. (Colossians 1:15-17)
Surely I am too stupid to be a man. I have not the understanding of a man. I have not learned wisdom, nor have I knowledge of the Holy One. Who has ascended to heaven and come down? Who has gathered the wind in his fists? Who has wrapped up the waters in a garment? Who has established all the ends of the earth? What is his name, and what is his son’s name? Surely you know! (Proverbs 30:2-4)
And the Lord descended in the cloud and stood with him there, and proclaimed the name of the Lord. (Exodus 34:5)
Why then the law? It was added because of transgressions, till the offspring should come to whom the promise had been made; and it was ordained by angels through an intermediary. Now an intermediary implies more than one; but God is one. (Galatians 3:19-20)
Hear, O Israel: The Lord our God is one Lord (Deuteronomy 6:4)
There is undeniably an abundance of information for the discerning reader in both the Old and New Testaments that corresponds, supports and aligns with a consistent message that the Creator God, through His Son, not only created the Universe but has been seeking to establish an eternally abiding relationship with humans, who are humble enough to admit they are mere mortals

That there may appear to be conflicting views may, at first, seem disconcerting, but not to those who seek to find the truth.

Many people make statements about the Bible being a book of contradictions but do not really want to know why it is that what they think is a contradiction exists. Even when shown the truth they reject it.

For instance, many say that the fact the New Testament has statements asserting that the Law has been done away with, and also has contradicting statements to this assertion, is evidence that the New Testament is a concocted myth.


For the law was given through Moses; grace and truth came through Jesus Christ. (John 1:17)
Think not that I have come to abolish the law and the prophets; I have come not to abolish them but to fulfill them. (Matthew 5:17)
The above texts from John and Matthew give the impression that the Son of God had nothing to do with giving the Law to Moses and because He has come to fulfill them, but not to the person who understands that “not to abolish them” means that they still exist.


For truly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass from the law until all is accomplished. (Matthew 5:18)
Is the law then against the promises of God? Certainly not; for if a law had been given which could make alive, then righteousness would indeed be by the law. Galatians 3:21
The main contention by many claiming that the Law of God is no longer valid today has to do with a misunderstanding of the reasons the Ten Commandments, written by God Himself, are valid. This is because the Ten Commandments cannot of themselves impart righteousness to people who have violated them. But they are still a guide for humans as to what morality requires and, moreover, they inform us that each person needs to establish a relationship with the Creator. There is no evidence in the New Testament that the commandments are not to be kept. Instead we find the contrary.


For this is the love of God, that we keep his commandments. And his commandments are not burdensome. (1 John 5:3)
The biggest difficulty most people have understanding the Bible, and its many apparent conundrums, has to do with contextualization. When everything is seen in the appropriate context, what might be applicable and understandable under a given set of circumstances may appear a violation of injunction.

For instance, while God states that nobody is to murder anyone, yet instructs Israel to commit genocide of the nations dwelling in Canaan, this is seen as hypocritical. However, there is a big difference between a person murdering someone and a judge ordering a righteous execution of a murderer.

In a similar manner, without understanding the righteousness of God, the New Testament may appear to be at odds with the Old Testament. In reality, the Old Testament is a precursor to the New Testament and contains the plan and purpose of God, even prophecies that are coming to pass at the current time, with the establishment of Israel in preparation for the return of Lord Jesus Christ.

The New Testament Is But A Greater Illumination Of The Old Testament”


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 8, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



The Bible is a collection of books written by a wide range of people from sons of pharaohs to wandering shepherds over a 1500 year period.

The Old Testament was about  Israel and their continuing Eternal covenant with the Creator, and the New Testament is the new covenant the Creator has established with Gentiles and those Jews who chose to follow Jesus.

The miracle is that all these books and authors have the same morality and world view despite all the differences.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



So?  Do you adhere by all of the laws in the Old Testament or do you abide by the New Covenant in the New Testament?  Eat any pork of shellfish lately?

I might as well have posted that in Aramaic or Greek because you would understand it just as well.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 8, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



lol

The Bible if not taken as a whole is absolute gibberish… You can’t cherry pick, only politically correct pieces of shit cherry pick things like that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Congratulations!  You have been educated.  Now stop posting stupid shit like you were doing.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 8, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


lol
Did I hurt your feelings?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Historical fact. If Syria wanted, or needed our help with ISIS; they would have asked


Well that's the opposite of a fact. You're making stuff up on the spot.

Furthermore, it was the Kurds who drove ISIS out of western iraq and northern Syria. Not the US. Not Russia. Some 11,000 of them have died fighting ISIS. 

In fact, russia has targeted the rebellion against syria more than it has ISIS. And they did so to maintain their one military base on the Med.   Now there is an ACTUAL fact for you. 

Bro...I gotta tell ya...I don't think you have any idea what you are talking about. You should probably stop.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Historical fact. If Syria wanted, or needed our help with ISIS; they would have asked
> ...


You're the only one blathering on about Iraq...
So while written clearly enough; you're the only one who doesn't know what I'm talking about. Hint... It isn't iraq.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2019)

Vastator said:


> You're the only one blathering on about Iraq...


Because it is relevant. How,exactly, do you think ISIS ended up in Northern Syria? Do you think ISIS was recognizong the Syria-Iraq border? 

The first collosal failure of US diplomacy in this was when turkey invaded northern iraq in 2008. 

Btw, turkey started its offensive today...on the Syria-iraq border. So if people are not also discussing iraq,it's because they don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 8, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > You're the only one blathering on about Iraq...
> ...


No kidding. And the only thing keeping the scant remnants of ISIS fighters, that boun ed back, and forth across the border territory of syria; was US interference in Syrian affairs.The US actually prolonged ISIS presence in Syria by covering for another rebel faction in Syria. Outside that small pocket; the Russians and Syrians eradicated wholesale all ISIS presence in Syria. The US protected Kurds served only as a buffer to keep the remaining few from being wiped out.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2019)

Vastator said:


> No kidding. And the only thing keeping the scant remnants of ISIS fighters, that felled o the border territory of syria; was US interference in Syrian affairs.


Such nonsense. The reason they were "scant" was because of our Allies, the Kurds.  And again, the Russians did virtually nothing to fight ISIS, and instead fought the Syrian rebels, including our allies, to maintain their miklitary base. period.


Vastator said:


> The US actually prolonged ISIS presence in Syria by covering for another rebel faction in Syria.


Also total bullshit. You really are not getting this. The Kurds did all the heavy lifting against ISIS.  All of it. Russia doesn't give two shits about the Northern half of Syria, because that is not where their military base is. The Syrian regime can't win any battles against armed forces... only civilians.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > No kidding. And the only thing keeping the scant remnants of ISIS fighters, that felled o the border territory of syria; was US interference in Syrian affairs.
> ...


Aww... Not having a sad are we? That the Russians and Syrians used your precious Kurds, by shoving them at the ISIS coming out of Iraq, Letting the Kurds take the final losses (and letting the US finance it..). The Kurds can’t fight the Russians and Syrians when they’re being pressed by ISIS. Lol. The Kurds got played by a much smarter adversary. And now with ISIS gone; they are of little value to the US. So it’s only fitting that we now go our separate ways. There is no longer anything in it for us, so there’s no use wasting our time, money and lives on them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2019)

Vastator said:


> That the Russians and Syrians used your precious Kurds, by shoving them at the ISIS coming out of Iraq


More nonsense.  Dude, you clearly know less than nothing about any of this and are making stuff up on the spot. Syria was powerless against ISIS. Russia just didn't give a shit about them, as evidenced by all of their actions, which were meant only to secure the core of the regime and its own military base.  Why are you even still talking?  You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > That the Russians and Syrians used your precious Kurds, by shoving them at the ISIS coming out of Iraq
> ...


Uh-huh. If you actually believe what your selling then you should fret not. These Uber capable Kurds are more than a match for any comers without our boys as human shields.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Thanks to immigration that let Muslims into the country.  

Ban Muslims, get peace.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



What feelings?  That is just like the questions people ask about you!  What brain?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2019)

Vastator said:


> These Uber capable Kurds are more than a match for any comers without our boys as human shields.


Not against Turkish military, of course, they are not. And they didn't really "rout" ISIS  As was pointed out to you, the Kurds lost 11,000 men fighting ISIS.  BTW, we lost 7 in Syria. We should not be abandoning our ally.  This is an historical mistake, but fools will just double down on it, even after they realize it... like Trump is...


----------



## okfine (Oct 8, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> ...


Trying to change the news cycle and it backfired... or he is trying to protect his financial interests...

“I have a little conflict of interest ’cause I have a major, major building in Istanbul,” Trump told Bannon during a _Breitbart _radio show. “It’s a tremendously successful job. It’s called Trump Towers—two towers, instead of one, not the usual one, it’s two.”

Reminder: Trump has a massive conflict of interest in Turkey


----------



## okfine (Oct 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Bush1 started it all.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2019)

okfine said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



He does not own those buildings.  He gets paid for the naming rights.


----------



## okfine (Oct 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yes. Since this country was founded.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2019)

okfine said:


> [
> 
> Bush1 started it all.



We hear that shit all that time from your Moon Bats.  Everything that Obama fucked up was Bush's fault.  Every one of Trump's successes was due to Obama.


----------



## okfine (Oct 8, 2019)

Flash said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Eat shit MFR:

Intercepted Podcast: George H.W. Bush (1924-2018), American War Criminal


----------



## Coyote (Oct 8, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Yes, it did, by destabilizing he the region.  Dumbest decision we made.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 8, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > MAGAman said:
> ...


Brennan is almost too stupid to be dirty-ALMOST.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2019)

okfine said:


> or he is trying to protect his financial interests...


Ding ding ding

Starting to think more about life after the presidency....


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2019)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



nope----it just created a slightly MORE POWERFUL position for the
already existing ISIS-------that's the nature of arab society. ----on bastard
goes down and the bastards waiting in the wings move in.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Yes, it did, by destabilizing he the region. Dumbest decision we made.


Hmm, no. The dumbest decision (granted, using hindsight) was disbanding the Iraqi Army. That's how we got ISIS. The Iraqi Army could have dispatched ISIS.  They would have had a head start simply by not having so many of their ranks join ISIS in the first place, after losing their day jobs.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> it just created a slightly MORE POWERFUL position for the
> already existing ISIS-------that's the nature of arab society. ----on


 There was no ISIS. There was no ISIL, yet. There was a small remnant of Al Qaeda and the Daesh that had split off from them. They were not even a serious threat for years (2010 is when they started ramping it up). Instead of an Iraqi Army 200,000 strong, we had poorly armed tribes, the Kurds, and a mixed US security force about 100,000 strong who were doing mostly police work, as the Iraqi security infrastructure was still hot garbage. Then we partially withdrew. And so Al Baghdadi siezed the opportunity to go on a genocidal blitzkrieg. Sick stuff.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2019)

okfine said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...




Then Crooked Hillary is a war criminal that you stupid Moon Bat nominated to be the Moon Bat's Party's Presidential candidate because the bitch supported the fucking invasion of Iraq, along with just about every other Democrat in a leadership position.  

Meanwhile that asshole Obama takes over and fights the war in Iraq for three years, including sending my son over and then he bombs Libya and escalates the war in Afghanistan.  He fucked up everything he touched.  Of course his Iranian Mullah buddies got barrels and barrels of cash, didn't they?

Trump is trying to fix all the things that Obama fucked up and he is doing a good job, including getting us out of the mess in the Middle East that Obama couldn't help himself to screw up.

Syria is Obama's fuck up, along with about everything else.  You stupid Moon Bats were idiots electing the sonofabitch, weren't you?  What the hell were you thinking?  That a dumbass ghetto Muslim could conduct foreign policy for the United States?


----------



## okfine (Oct 8, 2019)

Flash said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Blame yourself for your decisions. Not me.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 8, 2019)

The same people weeping over the plight of the Kurds have literally zero empathy for the Boers in South Africa. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> The same people weeping over the plight of the Kurds have literally zero empathy for the Boers in South Africa. Coincidence? I think not.


Yeah, stupid republicans. Never standing up for the white guy. Ask Trump who the Boers are, and he might ask if Mike Ditka is still hangin' around.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > The same people weeping over the plight of the Kurds have literally zero empathy for the Boers in South Africa. Coincidence? I think not.
> ...



The republicans only mention white people when condemning them for racism and bigotry.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > it just created a slightly MORE POWERFUL position for the
> ...



a rose by any other name......


----------



## Rustic (Oct 9, 2019)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Lol
only a fucking retard would call the Middle East stable.... EVER!!!!!
You need to shut the fuck up


----------



## Rustic (Oct 9, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 9, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> These people have stood by us in our fight against Saddam and later ISIS. I simply do not understand this betrayal.
> Trump’s decision to make way for Turkey in Syria seen by critics as a Kurds betrayal


They're commies.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > And they meant nothing to you until you could use them to bash Trump.
> ...



How about put up or shut up, bitch?


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

The Libtards need to stop the mindless TDS afflicted hate.  It just makes them look like fools.

Trump is extracting us from interventionism in Syria and that is a good thing.  Undoing the damage caused by Obama is always a good thing.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Oct 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump says Turkey can overrun Northern Syria enclave held by America's Kurdish allies
> 
> Well, of course. Trump has sold out Syria and Iraq, too. The Kurds mean nothing to him. Nothing.



I'm a little late for the party, but Trump got his wall money now.  That is what was important to him.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

Since Crooked Hillary said yesterday that she could "beat Trump *again*" then maybe she should run and then be the Commander in Chief and send the troops back to Syria like you Moon Bats want.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2019)

I am curious as to what WILL HAPPEN if and when  ERDOGAN sends his TURKS
into Syria.  ------keep in mind-------turks don't like arabs and arabs don't like turks. 
Turks don't speak arabic


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


How about, go F yourself? Dont nip at my ankles and make demands.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> Trump is extracting us from interventionism in Syria and that is a good thing.


But doing it by selling out our allies is not a good thing.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Lol. Again, all you care about is bashing Trump.

If he had stood up to Turkey you would be bitching about him putting American Troops in harms way.

What a pathetic hack you are. FOAD.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Lol. Again, all you care about is bashing Trump.


False. But when you are done wiping your feces on the walls, you are invitedto address my comments in this thread about the Kurds.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. Again, all you care about is bashing Trump.
> ...



True. You only care about Bashing Trump, and you are a feckless weasel.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> I am curious as to what WILL HAPPEN if and when  ERDOGAN sends his TURKS
> into Syria.  ------keep in mind-------turks don't like arabs and arabs don't like turks.
> Turks don't speak arabic




I don't know about you but I don't really care.  That part of the world has been at war for thousands of years.  It will continue for thousands more.

My son, on the other hand, does care.  When deployed to Iraq he was stationed in Kirkut, which had a sizeable Kurd population.  He helped to train the Kurds and says he has a lot of respect for them.  No respect for the Iraqis but respect for the Kurds.  He has a flag given to him by a Kurdish commander.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious as to what WILL HAPPEN if and when  ERDOGAN sends his TURKS
> ...



I have a soft spot for Kurds------based on  their history


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 9, 2019)

*SUCH that up Reppugers. the Great Douche exposed your profit only making reasons for wars in ME.
Are the fake patriots GOP/DOPer senators going to stand for this?*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Yes crybaby, you said that already.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> View attachment 283683
> 
> *SUCH that up Reppugers. the Great Douche exposed your profit only making reasons for wars in ME.
> Are the fake patriots GOP/DOPer senators going to stand for this?*



I cannot find anything to support your allegation that Trump stated that
entrance into Iraq was a  "BIG MISTAKE"    You got a citation,  Baz, dear?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



And you have done nothing to refute or disprove my claim. Your actions speak for themselves.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

martybegan said:


> And you have done nothing to refute or disprove my claim.


Because I don't give a shit about it. I really can't dumb this down for you any further.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > And you have done nothing to refute or disprove my claim.
> ...



And yet you keep coming back for more.

I got mild OCD, I can keep responding to your drivel FOREVER.

Bring it, byatch.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Cry like a little bitch all day,for all i care.

But your orange cult leader sold out the Kurds.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



By still providing support to them, and aid, and advisers, and air support, just not in the 30km zone of Turkish Control?

Wow, what a sellout.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 9, 2019)

A most interesting pair of questions...

Will Turkey end-up using Russian weapons against Russia?

And.

Why would the left be upset unless Turkey were going after Deep State black sites and assets in Syria?



Lastly.  Why does Russia want Constantinople (today called Istanbul) back?

The Dream of Russia


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

Baz Ares said:


> View attachment 283683
> 
> *SUCH that up Reppugers. the Great Douche exposed your profit only making reasons for wars in ME.
> Are the fake patriots GOP/DOPer senators going to stand for this?*




How about those filthy ass Democrats that supported the wars in the Middle East?  Like that dimwit Crooked Hillary that supported the invasion of Iraq?  You didn't vote for that idiot, did you?  Hell that asshole Obama even bombed the Libyans for oil.  The shithead also sent billions of dollars to his Iranian Mullah buddies to fund their terrorism,  Then there escalating the war in Afghanistan.

Obama is pretty much a turd, isn't he?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 9, 2019)

Trump is selling out the Kurds.  Our nation, for the third time is abandoning them. So when ISIS resurges...what then?  What about all the militant ISIS prisoners held in Kurdish prisons?

Then again..maybe he cut a private deal with Turkey to sell out our interests in exchange for his own.

Donald Trump's longtime business connections in Turkey back in the spotlight


----------



## Lesh (Oct 9, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> To the Turks, the Kurds are nothing more than terrorists.  They make cross border incursions robbing and killing.  The Kurds are really just bands of criminals.
> 
> Europe is depending on Turkey to keep a lid on the muslim invasion of Europe.    You might feel all weepy over Syrians now but Turkey is holding tens of thousands of Syrians and keeping them from galloping across Europe destroying everything in their path.


And you think this will stem the flow of refugees?

Yea because wars always do that.

Hey dumbass...expect a huge wave "galloping out of there" following this invasion


----------



## Ropey (Oct 9, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Trump is selling out the Kurds.  Our nation, for the third time is abandoning them. So when ISIS resurges...what then?  What about all the militant ISIS prisoners held in Kurdish prisons?
> 
> Then again..maybe he cut a private deal with Turkey to sell out our interests in exchange for his own.
> 
> Donald Trump's longtime business connections in Turkey back in the spotlight


I suspect the Kurds have indirect US protection that Trump is not going to publicize as well.

It will be interesting to see what he Kurds are doing a few months from now.

They're all Sunni.

Turks, Saudis, Pakistanis, Kurds.

And mercenaries fighting for all these groups.  Remember bin Laden being protected in Pakistan while the US gave Pakistan literally billions of dollars to aid in finding him and stopping terrorism? He was found close to one of their largest military installations.

/s

Trump knows what's in that mess. Chechens, Uighur, Tibetans, other Muslim mercenaries fighting with the other Arab mercenaries.

Paid for by American $$$ and Americans die protecting these countries' proxy mercenaries better known as 'strategic interests'.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 10, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



If Obama did it, they would praise him.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 283683
> ...


I don't see "BIG MISTAKE" other than in your allegation, but: Twit-> Trump <- Twit


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



try again


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Nah, got too much life interfering.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 11, 2019)

As far as Europe is concerned there mistake today is to only surround themself with Europeans country and not to have to do with your country but do not forget that my country France help the USA when the good old Benjamin came to ask help and money from the King Louis XV1, we are your first ally and we are now paying dearly for not being more with you than with Europe.







Ambassador to France – Benjamin Franklin Historical Society


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2019)

smart girl Dalia----but you need a bit of help with English composition----if you can
get it------easily


----------



## Dalia (Oct 11, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> smart girl Dalia----but you need a bit of help with English composition----if you can
> get it------easily


Hello irosie, i use to be told that my English is not the best , I always speak with dialect so my composition leaves something to be desired


----------



## Mindful (Oct 11, 2019)

Why did the French help the colonists in the Revolutionary War?

 The French were still bitter about losing to the British in the French and Indian War so the French allied with the Americans to avenge themselves from their old adversaries. 

They still hate the British for the way they cook vegetables.

Nevertheless, I still think the South of France is the best place on this earth.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2019)

Dalia said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > smart girl Dalia----but you need a bit of help with English composition----if you can
> ...



is it ok if I give you little hints, now and then?   ----Here is one  :   "...there mistake..."
is incorrect.    "THERE"  is a place-----as in "OVER THERE"    usually.    For a
POSSESSIVE -----use  "THEIR"   as in "their mistake"


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 11, 2019)

I'd rather have Trump 'sell out' the Kurds than 'sell out' America like Obama did.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> I'd rather have Trump 'sell out' the Kurds than 'sell out' America like Obama did.


Simpleton post.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 11, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> There it is. Do we mind our own business or remain policemen? A tough choice since we have been doing it since WW 2 and showed our power a bit during the turn of the 20th century near half century before.


War generates a LOT of opportunities for graft, lots of folks in DC make lots of money of US military actions, thi is why they hate Trump's exit plan, which is to actually leave.

Obama put Erdoğan among his 5 most-trusted friends

The Kurds are lobbying to keep us there. They want their own country, which of course would screw up Turkey and Iraq. Naturally, people on the left are for such chaos. Kurdistan 24 reported, 'Noam Chomsky says US should stay in Syria to protect the Kurds.'

Israel is a much longer and more loyal ally. We sent no divisions to help it in the Six-Day War. We sent no divisions to help it in the Yom Kippur War. They were fighting every Arab army each time, and they prevailed. But we need to fight the war for the Kurds?

Initial reports from Syria are second- and third-hand accounts that likely are biased in favor of the Kurds. Most foreign news coverage lacks objectivity. Our nation's press corps cannot cover the White House rationally with its best reporters. How the heck can it cover a place 100 miles from Damascus?

President Trump is keeping yet another promise.  He also has proved his critics wrong every single time.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 13, 2019)

BBC News – "Kurds reach deal with Syrian army"…

Bashar al Assad and the Kurds will unite against Turkey's MB attempts to recreate a Turkish Caliphate. Egypt and the House of Saud nod approvingly.  Iran's mullahs mull over their losses.






NATO is so yesterday.







Kurds strike deal with Syria army to resist Turkey


----------



## Dalia (Oct 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Why did the French help the colonists in the Revolutionary War?
> 
> The French were still bitter about losing to the British in the French and Indian War so the French allied with the Americans to avenge themselves from their old adversaries.
> 
> ...


Yes, but Benjamin was really like by the French...my favorite place in France it is Normandy


----------



## Mindful (Oct 15, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the French help the colonists in the Revolutionary War?
> ...



I like it there too. The landscape, the apple trees. 

The fish soup!


----------



## Ropey (Oct 15, 2019)

Trump’s Syrian Maneuver Works – President Erdogan Asks for Negotiations With Kurds in Syria…










The UN, NATO and EU are in Trump’s cross-hairs and none of them are sleeping well.

And Assad stays. Kim stays. The EU is at a loss for words and $$$.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 15, 2019)

Note also that the EU has not, is not and will not, lift a finger to impede the hostile activity by Turkey in Northern Syria.

America had to unilaterally deal with this.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 15, 2019)

Ropey said:


> Note also that the EU has not, is not and will not, lift a finger to impede the hostile activity by Turkey in Northern Syria.
> 
> America had to unilaterally deal with this.


False. Better check that. And stop making things up.


----------



## Toro (Oct 15, 2019)

If only the Kurds had been there at Bunker Hill.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 15, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Note also that the EU has not, is not and will not, lift a finger to impede the hostile activity by Turkey in Northern Syria.
> ...


So, where is the EU doing anything? This is why NATO is archaic.

A Nato member goes into Syria unilaterally?

Trump removes the US showing that NATO & the EU are cowards... doing nothing.

The same thing that they'd do if Iran got the bomb.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Note also that the EU has not, is not and will not, lift a finger to impede the hostile activity by Turkey in Northern Syria.
> ...



He's right. They won't.

The EU does F*** all.

Also, NATO, the UN, and the rest of the gravy train shit show,


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 16, 2019)

Mindful said:


> He's right. They won't.


They already have. You people REALLY need to step outside the bubble and read something once in a while.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > He's right. They won't.
> ...



What bubble?

I'm reading you, aren't I?

What more do you want?


----------

